# Worlds away - the Silversong Farm blog



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2009)

No longer am I on the quest for bunnies...the bunny god brought us to Ohio yesterday on the Checkered Giant Express. 

The day started out EARLY - even for someone who shows horses. I had never been to Ohio and wondered about the state - my late friend and farrier Linda Best, who passed away a few weeks ago from pancreatic cancer, had said we should go to Columbus to show our Shetlands at the Ohio Stat Fair and now that I know where it is, and the access is easy, I will have to make the trek again in her honor, with my Shetland Nefertiti, who Linda had known since Neffie was "in the oven."

Before we get to the bunny update, let me introduce everyone here since you will hear me mention the other humans and animals that reside here.

I have been married to Tim for almost 21 years and have two boys - Andy (19) and Benjamin (almost 18). My "adopted" son Greg is actually Andy's best friend from growing up in a town called Fairport, NY... Greg lived across the street and he and Andy hung out together from ages 5 and 6 until Andy went to college. Greg lived with us for 2 years when his dad and stepmom moved away and then Greg decided to move to California. It was a rough start for him but when I talked to him on Friday, he is finally enrolled in college (he wants to be an English teacher) and he is working. When he left, it was like one of my own leaving the nest but he loved California and wants to make it there so I am glad he is still living his dreams, as hard as it may be.

Back to myplace on the hill, we have the horses: Dipper (23 year old retired Morgan show horse/broodmare), Weatherly (her 3 year old daughter), Nefertiti (3 year old Modern American Shetland Pony filly), Freedom (8 year old pinto American Miniature Horse) and Mercy (celebrity miniature show horse).

Then there is Bridget (7 year old German Shorthaired Pointer), Quinn (3 year old cement-headed but loving yellow Lab), Mrs. Whiskers (8 or 9 year old Siamese), Jeff (2 year old orange tabby DSH cat), Fern (white or pink 5 or 6 year old potbelly pig), Cider (black 4 or 5 year old potbelly pig - girl) and the assorted fish and a corn snake named Scratch (I inherited him when he was purchased for Benn as a birthday gift when he was younger and Benn decided that he was not a snake person. I wasn't either until I met Scratch.

When the boys were little, we raised and showed Holland Lops. Winslow and Torianne were our first Hollands and a number of rabbits joined us over the years. They crossed the Bridge at different times and when my last two Hollands and my Rex rabbit passed of old age, I figured I was going to be rabbitless. But, three years of empty cages and hutches did not work out and I remembered back to a time when Andy was ten and he was at a show and wanted Checkered Giants. The one breeder at the show was very discouraging: "Why do YOU want to show them? You're little and they bite, you know. They are not like your Hollands - you should stick with them." He offered to sell us a pair after talking with him but never returned our phone call and as Andy aged and we got out of rabbits, we put the thought on the back burner.

But, back in the fall of 2008, I realized something was missing in my life. I have many animals... as Tim would say "You have too many %$#%@ :censored2:animals." It was the rabbits - so I began the quest for the Checkered Giants in October of 2008, in hopes of showing at the January 2009 show in Rochester, NY. It was not meant to be. I tried the specialty club and with the help of the newsletter editor's aunt (I think that is her title), she gave me lists of breeders close to NY state. One never returned my calls or emails, despite being recommended to me. Two others did not have rabbits but wanted to get started up again. They both recommended going to Ohio as "that is where you will find the best Checkered Giants."

I joined RO in December as I was so frustrated I had to speak with anyone who understood the need to have a rabbit...Tim did not understand and Benn thinks I am a few sandwiches short of a picnic...to him, going to the mall and going makeup and clothes shopping is a much better pasttime.

I was welcomed - which I was grateful for. The RO community seemed to understand the quest. But being bunniless was torture so Axel and Juno joined my life after I went to the January 2009 rabbit show in Rochester. Sadly, no Checkered Giants were in my cages as I would have loved to show under Glen Carr, the CG judge that day.

I learned about binkies (they were not something babies put in their mouths - but in my house pacifiers were called "the sucking thing" after a baby in some movie wanted his or her "sucking thing."). I learned that rabbits like parsley and Craisins so Axel and Juno were given goodies like that, along with hay and a reduced amount of pellets from what I used to give my former Hollands.

I learned that rabbits LOVE turnout time and that it is fun to have them in the house when I am doing chores... there is nothing like watching them explore, play, binky and half-binky and some up to you to give you a good chinning.

And finally, I began speaking with a breeder in Ohio who had the Checkered Giants I was looking for. Andy decided to travel with me as I have type one diabetes and should not go anywhere without a fellow traveler as I have passed out before from hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) and it is scary stuff.

We had to venture to a town outside of Cincinnati - and I had never been to Ohio before. We passed by Xenia, which was the town destroyed by the tornado outbreak in 1974. Looking at the topography of the land, it was easy to see how big storms could generate there - the land was sunny, hot, open with crops and was flat. The wheat was golden in the fields already and corn was definitely taller (but not tasseled)... the saying in NY state is "Knee high by the 4th of July" for sweet corn.

We made it to the breeder's home, chatted for about 45 minutes about rabbits and got to see his beautiful stock, then we loaded up and headed back home.

And now, drumroll...:trio the bunnies. As I mentioned, Naragon's Axel and Cy's Juno joined us first after I ventured back to a rabbit show in January and met the breeders... and did a 2 hour drive through rolling NYS farm country south of Buffalo in winter.

Watch Me Run Juliette is an English Spot that joined us in May. While showing Axel and Juno, (Axel took a 3rd of 11 and Juno a 1st of 4), this beautiful English Spot kept trying to get my attention. She was owned by a youth breeder who kindly sold her to me (I was going to get started with English Spots when I was getting the boys started but we never found a breeder and went Holland Lop instead at the suggestion of my stepsister and step mom, who were successful show-ers of Hollands, Jersey Woolies and Netherland Dwarfs).

Juliette loves to explore in the house and she loves her toys. She has attitude and as the attitude is very similar to the Checkered Giants, I thought that she would be good to work with before going to the Checkered Giants.

And, the Checkered Giant Express brought home the following new bunnies:

Andy's Baby Jared - a broken black buck with a big attitude. He is a stomper and growler as he is getting established in his new cage. He said "This is MINE!"

Remington is a broken blue Checkered Giant but his blue is so dark, it took me a minute to realize he was not black. He's a stomper, too... kind of in answer to Jared's stomp, he says, "It's also MINE!" They are brothers and littermates.

Roxanne was born in March and she is one BIG girl. She is a broken black, snuggly and curious. One of the roads near her birthplace was named Roxanne so the name seemed to fit.

We also have her younger sisters and they are littermates. They are both cuddly does and were born in April but already they are bigger than Juliette. They are both broken blacks.

Silversong Farm is located in the Bristol Hills of NY state - Finger Lakes wine country. We get wind 24/7 up here and winter that is just unbelievable but I would not trade it for the world. It is a farmette to us - almost 8 acres with a pond, a barn we built and gardens we put in. Now, with giant rabbit manure, I think we are going to have some great roses and worms for fishing.

The laundry monster still awaits... and I have work tomorrow with graduation for my seniors at school a week from today. But I have my rabbits now and when I need a break from the world, a trip to the barn for noserubs, snuggles and cuddles from the crew and nuzzles from horse noses, reminds me to slow down and take a breath as life needs to be enjoyed...my grandpa always said "Make sure you take time to smell the flowers or you are missing out on life. And don't wish your life away...you will be in the ground before you know it."


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2009)

I know it is only one post but I already love your blog. I am so happy you are here with us. :hugsquish:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I know it is only one post but I already love your blog. I am so happy you are here with us. :hugsquish:



Thank you so much... it is awesome to have welcoming friends all over the world. This is the BEST forum I belong to.:thumbup:yes:

Denise


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 22, 2009)

I love your blog already too! 

What a great introduction, I might add!  

Can't wait for more!

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm also loving this blog and looking forward to checkered giant babies!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 26, 2009)

Been updating on the forums but as almost a week as a Checkered Giant slave, I am learning more about rabbits than I ever thought imaginable.

My Hollands are cuddlers. Juliette the English Spot is tolerant of being held but Checkered Giants have their own set of rules and being cuddled (at least at my house) is not part of the picture.

I have learned to ask or contemplate why I need to stick my hand into anyone's cage now. I think about what the rabbits think about things before I act. Tim would call me mental but I am thinking self-preservation - I like where my fingers are attached to my hands. I like the skin on my hands without scratches. Roxanne and company like marking me as their own...
Roxanne: "Hey, I scratched the dumb redhead..." 

Grace: "Wait, I bit her on the neck. I think that makes her mine. I win... score!"

Remy: "I climbed on her - doesn't that count?"

Jared: "Grace has a point - she at least bit the crazy redhead. She tried to cuddle me? What the heck?"

Juliette (the English Spot): "You guys are idiots. I marked her as my own - I chinned her. She's definitely mine."

Axel (Holland Lop buck): "Dumb doe... she's mine! I marked her... I SPRAYED her good. That makes her MINE. Not a doe, but she's mine! If you have any doubts, step right up. Yeah, I'll spray you too. You are all mine."

Yeah, I guess I am a rabbit slave. I would not change a thing - I love how they let me know their thoughts and let me know for as fragile a character they can be, they are also tough and opinionated. As a lady who had a tough childhood growing up - grew up in a broken home, with mom and stepdad with an unhealthy relationship full of drug and alcohol abuse and mental illness, I identify with that. You can appear fragile but can be tough as nails as you develop your identity. Sometimes you have to grab the cage door and growl. 

Yeah, some may call me a few sandwiches short of a picnic but through rabbits coming back in my life, I am tuning my own life by degrees.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great blog and I like the descriptive almost poetry feel to the way you write. I am going to enjoy your blog very much. 

Although...it could do with a few pictures! (hint, hint).


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 27, 2009)

OK, pictures to introduce you to my warren...








" alt=""> Roxanne is in da house, surveying the situation from her carry cage. She is a heart bunny for sure.









" alt=""> My favorite picture of Remy (blue) and Jared (black). They are brothers. Jared is Andy's heart bunny.







" alt=""> Calliope and Grace - they are sisters. I love their antics, even when teeth are involved.







" alt=""> Juliette the English Spot (blue).

More Juliette:






" alt=""> She adopted me...and I always have a hand with a treat or a pat for her. Sorry her pics are so big but she has a big personality and is larger than life here.







" alt=""> My Axel, buck supreme! He is another heart bunny of mine.







" alt=""> And Juno, expecting Axel's kits tomorrow. She reminds me so much of our first Holland Lop buck, Winslow, June 28th. She earned the first blue ribbon I have had in a rabbit show in YEARS.

Once again, I have an amazing rabbit family. 

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 27, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great blog and I like the descriptive almost poetry feel to the way you write. I am going to enjoy your blog very much.
> 
> Although...it could do with a few pictures! (hint, hint).



Thank you Dave... I am listening to Roxanne scamper about the dining room... the clean runners are near me but Roxanne says sometimes you must venture outside your comfort zone, so she is exploring elsewhere. That has to become my life mantra.

I feel like my Winslow is back...or Torianne... they were my first heart bunnies. My cats Jeff and Mrs. Whiskers are trying to come to terms with their first Checkered Giant.

Juno, my expecting Holland, was happy to eat a carrot from my hand...hoping she gets the motherhood thing....

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful bunny's!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 28, 2009)

OK... everyone in the barn is fed and Roxanne is up at the house with me, but even with her runners down she is exploring... hopped on a kitchen chair... hopped behind the sofa (I am watching the cords intently)... heard something like cereal or dog food hitting the floor... nope, just Checkered Giant poop...:litterhealthy::vacuum:
swept up and put in cage... 

Benn came downstairs to a flash of black and white and then Tim followed...:scared: Reminder he is not a bunny person and how do you locate and capture a 4 month old rabbit with an attitude quietly? I am hoping Roxanne doesn't suddenly appear with a thunderous binky...the whole house would shake. She walked out from under the coffee table and looked at me with a "What?" expression.

Grabbed my towel and dropped it...on Roxanne and scooped her up quickly as Tim passed by to the kitchen to close the garage door... put Roxanne back in the carry cage, darted outside with her and the dogs (they had to go out one last time), gave everyone a good night carrot - five horses, 8 rabbits, 2 pigs and the dogs and ran back inside. Tim did not see a thing. He does enjoy watching the outdoor turnout time... especially when I put out "that big jackrabbit" (aka Roxanne).

What do you mean you saw a rabbit? Not here, not now. :biggrin2::whistling:halo

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice Blog. I think we need baby pictures in here.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 30, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> What do you mean you saw a rabbit? Not here, not now. :biggrin2::whistling:halo


:laugh:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 21, 2009)

And then there is life throwing you a curve ball...

Been married almost 21 years and found out this week hubby is not happy. Found out he was "going to leave when I saw you were breeding again but can't afford an apartment."




One of Juno's kits...

In the past I would have been devastated by this but finally I am seeing the light... after almost 21 years I am tired of being married to an alcoholic who thinks I am a "retard" and "stupid." Sadly, I still love him but he is unhappy with me as I have to many "*******" animals. Yet, when "his" dog ate a plate full of brownies I canceled my plans to sail and made sure the dog was cleared of brownies and his nose stopped bleeding from dragging the broken dish to his kennel...animals are my life.

The simple act of watching Roxanne do "ripping rabbit" as she does her binkies, and watching Juno's well marked kit do his half binkies (and his ears are dropped at three weeks of age) who I think is a buck and have named Stinger as he has a marking on his butt that looks like a stinger was enough to let me know there is another life out there. My bunnies and horses give me a reason to get up in the morning.

Whatever life tosses at me this time I am ready... I got chinned by Roxanne and Juliette, which lets me know they are standing beside me.

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so hear your marriage is falling apart but sounds like that's what needed to happen. 

Your baby bunny is SSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO CUTE.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sorry your marraige is going bad but when things are that bad sometimes you have to say goodbye to say hello to yourself again. There is a healing to be had here.... I wish you the best and will keep you in my prayers. If you ever need someone I am a PM away.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

you are not 'stupid' nor 'retarded' you are a strong wonderful person who takes what the deck deals and plays it to the best of their ability. when the going gets tough you get going.

was half listening to our news yesterday and heard a bit on how people from my background always ended up in prison, addicted or dead. not me! i did reach a low point many years ago when ending it all seemed to be the only option. luckily i wasnt going to give the :censored2:the satisfaction of winning. i'll be damned if im going to be another statistic.

look back at all the bad times and remember that you got thru them. i do. guess im too bloody minded to do otherwise.

hugs to you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Denise, I'm sorry that you are going through this, but I agree with Donna - you seem like a strong person and your animals are so lucky to have you.

I guess you have to look at it as a new chapter about to begin in your life - and we are here whenever you need us

:hug: Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, I am strong.  For the first time in my life I am OK with whatever life wants to throw at me. Gotta wonder if that is maturity speaking?!

Thank you all for your support. I have also had chronic depression (medicated) and I have to say that the animals give me a reason to get up in the morning and give me a reason to be. They are my strength - even when Weatherly cannot contain herself and decides rearing, squealing and maybe chasing Nefertiti is too much fun... even if I fall off in the meantime. Weatherly realized what she did and was seemingly sorry about it but I do not fault her - she is a youngster and we are growing together.

Getting chinned by Roxanne was a major, major breakthrough in my learning the language of Checkered Giants. For what I had to go through to find some wonderful rabbits was so worth it. Jared and Remy dance and binky when they see me, and while they are still a little standoffish when I have to put them in their carrier so that I can clean their cage thoroughly, they keep coming back to get noserubs and to be patted. 

Grace and Calliope are the other binky girls... and they are allowing me to cuddle them (briefly) before they want down and back to their cage. They snuggle with each other and I like seeing them bonded to each other.

I am hoping Remy and Jared can continue to be together for a bit longer - since they are unneutered show rabbits, I am watching them for buck behavior that would warrant them being separated but they seem to be behaving for the moment. 

And Roxanne is a lap bunny now - she has not nipped at me or growled at me when I have come to her cage door to let her have out time or to bring in food. She is constantly investigating me when she is loose and those explosive, big binkies just make me smile. Too bad hubby doesn't understand the love of animals - he does not even understand his dog the way I do. Due to my own sensitive nature I am very in tune with animals and my grandfather often commented on how animals loved me and wanted to be near me.

My Hollands are pretty friendly - the kits always come up to the cage door and are like "Pet us! What do you have for us to eat?" Juno is pretty proud of her brood, too. They will be a month old on the 28th and are still nursing on and off (they are a hoot to watch as they crawl under Juno and their little legs are all splayed out). Axel did well siring this group of kits - Stinger has his ears down already and the other two are working on it. After watching Axel's daughter clean up at the Canandaigua show, I am excited to get Axel and Juno's kits on the table when they are ready.

And Juliette the lone English Spot is very sweet - she has decided spraying me ensures that she is mine (not that I agree with her method of affection and she is a doe... I keep checking for those boy "berries" but there are none). She has a toy plush red pepper that she loves to play with and she likes ringing the bells in her cage. She is also the master chinner - if I am feeling blue I stick a hand in her cage and can be sure I will be chinned.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 21, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> I am sorry your marraige is going bad but when things are that bad sometimes you have to say goodbye to say hello to yourself again. There is a healing to be had here.... I wish you the best and will keep you in my prayers. If you ever need someone I am a PM away.



Excellent quote. Somewhere in all this I lost who I was. The fun will be finding out where I have I been and how I have grown.

Denise


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

(((Denise))) I found this saying to be so true when I and my ex husband split. It was hard and truly an emotional roller coaster but in the end- I found me! This was as great a gift he could have ever given me. Now I am with someone who is supportive and loves my children, even the 3 that aren't his. Thank god for my first marraige! I wouldn't have my oldest 2 children and I wouldn't be able to appreciate what I have now if he hadn't been in my life. For that I am thankful to him.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 22, 2009)

im with jan - luvabun - you know where we are = only a pm away and just like our bunnies our ears are always open


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you Janet and Donna... group hug...:hug1:group:

I have some time to myself this morning after a wonderful night alone with Roxanne... I brought her into the house and she had a blast doing her exploring, being a lap bun and then curling up to relax for the evening. I even heard some very contented tooth purring - what a great noise!

She had quite a day... I came home from work (hubby and oldest son were going rafting and will be home tonight) and I went out to play with Jared and Remy first and all of a sudden Roxanne appeared, loose, from under the cage to come and see me. After a momentary heart attack, I picked her up (with no growling or scratching from my wayward Checkered Giant!) and went into the barn to find that Fern and Cider (the pigs) had a field day - they pushed the panel gates out, got loose into the rabbit area and let Roxanne out of her cage so they could see if she had food in there (woohoo!) and then almost knocked my tower of cages over but once they pried Axel's hopper off his cage, and ate all the feed out of it (he likes to pick and nibble at his pellets - he prefers hay and fresh grass and greens), they were on to other adventures involving a bag of alfalfa pellets and then retreated to their pen for a fat and happy nap.

Good thing Roxanne and I spent time bonding and she felt safe coming up to me! I have no idea what she did during a few hours of freedom but I was glad to see she wanted to see me.

On my home front, as my depression is spiraling to new lows thanks to a lack of sun this summer (I have had seasonal and clinical depression for years and am on medication for it), I am seeing two different counselors to make sure I am headed in the right direction for me AND to make sure the meds I am on are the right ones. Will be pricing sunlamps this weekend as I need one for my desk at work - I am in a cubicle with no windows (the one part of my job that I hate).

As I sail, my boss had given me a framed plaque when I started that said a skilled sailor never learns to sail well on calm seas, or something similar to that.

Hubby is backpedaling a bit as he realized his displeasure set me into a tailspin but as I said, "If you don't like the conditions of the house, put down the beer, grab a paint brush, broom or whatever and get to work as I cannot do it alone."

Amen!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 25, 2009)

:highfive:you go girl! you've laid it on the line!

glad to read that you're bonding with her royal bunness roxanne. as long as she doesnt do what roxy did when hartleybun was on hutch rest post neuter. came down in the morning to find the both of them chilling out on the bunnery floor as she'd opened his hutch. it's one of those with a 'dial' that you turn to 6 o'clock to open the door. we found some bunny teethmarks on it when we looked. mind you she had form - when they were bonding we were surprised to see both of them in the garden when roxy was supposed to be inside. a small roxy-shaped hole was found nibbled in the corner of the bunnery door. there's something about these lady buns

keep positive and keep posting:brownbunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh No!!!! The pigs are in cahoots with the bunnies :shock:. Nothing will be safe 

Sounds like Roxanne is becoming more of a snuggle bun 

Hope your meds are doing the trick. I would hate to work in a cubicle - I like to see what's going on outside (OK, I'm nosey )

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> im with jan - luvabun - you know where we are = only a pm away and just like our bunnies our ears are always open



:yeahthat:

I am sorry to hear about your marriage. You can count on me too.I can relate to some of what your going through (not the unhappy hubby part)but depression etc. Feel free to pm anytime, to vent or whatever. 

Pigs and rabbits together! I tell you its all part of the bunny's evil plot to take over the world!

Dave


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 26, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I tell you its all part of the bunny's evil plot to take over the world!
> 
> Dave


so that's why every time i put my head round the bunnery door, roxy and hartleybun immediately stop what they're doing and act innocenth34r2


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I tell you its all part of the bunny's evil plot to take over the world!
> ...



Exactly! 

How's it going Denise?


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks guys... I am back after surgery last Thursday... even in a full cast from hand to mid humerus bone I can still feed and clean buns and muck the turnout stall... met with a counselor yesterday and she gave me an assignment to figure out what makes me happy. She asked me what I do for fun and I really didn't have an answer...I race sailboats and love that but the cast is a hindrance right now and the captain can't wait to get me back... and my rabbits and horses I do love...

But I am here alone... sons had plans and hubby was supposed to be home but he had "something" to do... so here I am. We have our "family" vacation coming up but I am making plans to spend time with my mom and brother, then with a good friend of mine who I am writing a book with (research has us sailing Tuesday the 18th on a historically significant yacht), and hubby has made no plans for time with me so I will continue to make my plans to enjoy my time down there. Life is too short to wait for good things to come to me... I am going to play cards and sit by the pool as I try to find whatever that answer is regarding my happiness. It is a pretty profound question for me. 

The numbness I feel is broken by interludes of Weatherly squealing and ripping through the dirt as she kicks her heels up, baby barn swallows ready to fledge as they look over the edge of the nest (in Weatherly's stall) and peer down at the world below...Mercy grabbing her feed pan and hucking it at me...and Juno's kits scrambling to get the fresh grasses I bring them. 

Roxanne, Juliette and Calliope have taken on chinning me like it's their business...Jared and Remy chase and play with each other then lie next to each other to pant and catch their breath before doing it again...and Grace has decided to have an attitude - she pinned those big ears back and chomped on my hand when I reached in to clean the cage (gotta remember NOT to break Checkered Giant rule#1 - no hands in the cage if we are in the cage).

Roxanne does half-binkies when she sees me coming. That is good for me to see... that in a world crumbling about me, there is still a lot of love coming from the barn and RO.

You guys rock!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 8, 2009)

it's a sort of link to your other post but i've gotten this mental pic of you playing bun-tac-toe with real buns....by a pool or on a yacht. our pets definitely make us feel better.

:bunnyhug:donna


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually we were in the living room here but the game is going with me to RI...my sister lives near there with her hubby and my nieces. The younger one has allergies so I am hoping she gets over it as it would be fun to show buns with them.

I have allergies and asthma but those be "damned"...I am keeping my rabbits and horses. 

Roxanne loves the super duper cage I built for her - 4 x 4 foot square with a high ceiling so she can jump and play. I need to make three more so Remy and Jared can be bucks on their own... and Calliope and Grace can have more running room. They are still behaving themselves in the 4 x 2 1/2 foot cage but I want them to have more room.

The baby barn swallows left the nest this morning - they were having a blast flying and swooping with their parents... what a wonderful view of freedom personified. They are still swooping near the barn and they swoop and play near me... hope they return next year to raise their own nests of babies....


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 9, 2009)

Oops, two babies (the swallows) came back last night to sleep. 

Rain today so maybe more came back...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 10, 2009)

Severe thunderstorm warning here this evening... but the breeze blowing in through the windows is nice.

Today was cage cleaning day for me... time spent with each bunny and with my right arm in a cast, it makes for slow and deliberate action. Luckily, the Checkered Giants tolerated being moved so I could clean cages without breaking their rules. Dandelion leaves helped.

The baby barn swallows left again this morning... here at 11:17PM EST I am going out to make sure Freedom is letting the other horses into the run-in at the barn... for a mini she has a BIG attitude. I can check to see if the babies feel safe inside or whether they feel safe outside... such a part of growing up.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 10, 2009)

Baby swallows swoop by but do not need the nest as of today. 

Farrier came today and he was pleased with Weatherly's progress tendon-wise. I had to leave work for a bit to make the appointment and had five horses lined up like jets at O'Hare waiting for their turn. Everyone was well-behaved and ladylike...I was not ladylike - climbing through a hole in the wall to avoid getting zapped by the electric fence... while wearing a dress and heels. I managed not to get any mud on me and no one suspected my brief interlude during my lunch hour involved my horses. Weatherly kept nudging me as I held her barnmates... she wanted to make sure she knew what was going on.

And, since this is a bun blog, my bunnies were very happy to see me mid-day during the week. Juno's kits cannot get enough pulled grass (fescue and timothy) and they remain free of young Holland poopy-butt. They are the snuggliest bunch of boys destined to make their show debut this fall. 

I named them Stinger (he has a pointy marking like a stinger on his butt), Radar (he has a radar ear up like his mom Juno) and Splash (he just has a splash of color on him). They are cleaning up food, providing lots of kisses and love attention.

Juliette (the English Spot) continues to make sure she chins me daily and is another cuddle bun.

For the most part, with the hot weather we now have, everyone is stretching out and staying cool.

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm happy to hear the fur kids all doing wonderful. Do we get pictures of baby Holland lop's?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

I love baby swallows - when they are really young they are all mouth and no body 

I have wonderful visions of you all dressed up, climbing through the wall trying not to get dirty - my luck would be to stand in something kind of nasty and very smelly 

"_
The numbness I feel is broken by interludes of Weatherly squealing and ripping through the dirt as she kicks her heels up, baby barn swallows ready to fledge as they look over the edge of the nest (in Weatherly's stall) and peer down at the world below...Mercy grabbing her feed pan and hucking it at me...and Juno's kits scrambling to get the fresh grasses I bring them. 

Roxanne, Juliette and Calliope have taken on chinning me like it's their business...Jared and Remy chase and play with each other then lie next to each other to pant and catch their breath before doing it again...and Grace has decided to have an attitude - she pinned those big ears back and chomped on my hand when I reached in to clean the cage (gotta remember NOT to break Checkered Giant rule#1 - no hands in the cage if we are in the cage).

Roxanne does half-binkies when she sees me coming. That is good for me to see... that in a world crumbling about me, there is still a lot of love coming from the barn and RO."

_I love the way you wrote this - such a positive way of seeing things when life s**ks. Good for you :hug:

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 29, 2009)

Update - back from a relaxing vacation in Rhode Island...settled back into the work routine as summer comes to an end and teachers are back... hubby and I are working through some things - it seems the house we live in has been a bone of contention for us both - we got along and could manuever easily in the rented house near the beach as it was laid out better than our current place on the hill... so I said sell it! He found a new place with more acreage and a barn (ah, so he is thinking horses and rabbits come along as well as they are family) and he is thinking about what we have to do to make it happen. Lots of stuff to do like painting and repairs that have been sitting waiting to be done but it looks like we have a game plan, together. After 21 years, I am glad we are working through it. Even if it doesn't work, I am OK with that as well... sometimes when life gives you lemons, it is OK to make lemonade or even better, a lemon meringue pie. 

Have to get new cages for the three boys Radar, Splash and Stinger - they are getting big and need to grow into their ears...these are Juno and Axel's kits. No doubt about it, these are all bucks! Splash has just a splash of color - Radar has a Junoesque "up ear" and Stinger has a pointy marking on his butt like a stinger (although it has softened as he grew).

Juliette figured out if she removed her hopper feeder, she could squeeze out of the opening to freedom... I found her chatting with Axel through the wire of his cage. Scooped Miss Juliette back up and put her away and secured her hopper feeder.

Roxanne, Jared and Remy are the binky trio - they have all sorts of methods of "rippin' rabbit" and make me laugh. Calliope and Grace are well, too - although Grace would like a bigger cage similar to what Roxanne and the boys have... she tried to leap out when I was cleaning today. No more nips from her - she tried to bite my half-cast and was not happy her teeth found a hard surface rather than the one that makes me yelp and bleed. She is coming up for nose rubs but does not yet have the patience that Roxanne has.

I have to look to see when our show dates are - trying to coordinate that with a sailboat race in Rhode Island I need to go to for the research on a book I am writing...this project has been full of good occurrences and unhappiness at the same time but I will be glad when it is done as it is a historically significant project for New England and yachting history.

After almost a month of healing, I jumped on Dipper bareback and she was a lady, even when her daughter Weatherly was naughty (squealing, leaping in place and taking off to try to get Dipper riled up - luckily for me it did not work).

Weatherly's injury from the springtime has healed- I feel a little bump where the tendon was injured but to look at it, you'd never know she hurt herself.

Mercy and Freedom (the minis) are sporting winter coats already - the forecast is for a cold and snowy winter so I think they are getting ready. Nefertiti the Shetland is starting her winter coat now, too.

Juno is molting right now so she is getting some time under the slicker brush to help her shed out.

Nothing like animals to refocus one's direction in life.


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 29, 2009)

I owe you pics of the baby Hollands - I am not at home right now but will try to remember to get some new photos tomorrow and actually post them!

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 30, 2009)

Your crew sound like they are all doing well. I like Juliette's personality. She's very smart.

I'm happy to hear things might work out with your husband.

Can't wait for pic's


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2009)

I like this_*

sometimes when life gives you lemons, it is OK to make lemonade or even better, a lemon meringue pie*_

Glad _*t*_o hear that things seem to be looking up . I think your positive outlook has a lot to do with it. Fingers crossed for you that things continue to go well . All the furries sound happy enough, too 

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 1, 2009)

I HAVE to take pictures...

Each day reminds me of why I am here - my family, horses and rabbits... my boss gave me a framed picture that says an experienced sailor never learned how to sail by sailing on calm waters... or something to that effect.

Getting chinned and seeing happy binkies from all the Checkered Giants, Juno and Juliette keep me going strong...

Yes, I know I owe pictures!

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2009)

:waiting:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am glad you had a relaxing vacation and things are looking up. I wish I had your outlook on things.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 3, 2009)

I lost three friends to cancer this year (two to pancreatic, one to breast). I feel blessed that I still have a chance to figure life out as best as I can. My rabbits have helped me to take life down a notch. 

On a very positive note, I won an award at my school district yesterday - something I had been aspiring to achieve as those who have reached this pinnacle do something spectacular in their respective departments. I was told I do everything with a smile. That is my life mantra... when one door closes, another opens and it is our job to look at the open doors and windows. Hence, the smile.

On another great note, my oldest son, who found college very challenging in his first year, got a 90 on his first test. I could not be happier!

Denise


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2009)

:highfive:


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 4, 2009)

:hugsquish: roxy thinks juliette is a bun after her own heart and would be happy to pass on her escapology tips anyday
glad things are looking up!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 5, 2009)

You are a truely an amazing person! Congrats to both you and your son!


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 12, 2009)

" alt="">

Axel and Juno's kit "Radar, born June 28th...









" alt="">

Brother Stinger









" alt=""> And brother Splash... he poses the best.









" alt=""> Another view of Stinger...






" alt=""> as when he was a little baby, he had the marking on his backside like a stinger.







" alt=""> The marking has "softened" a lot.

The rest of the crew are all well - I need to finish three more big cages so each Checkered Giant has his/her own cage -- and I have to tattoo them now that the weather is cooler... not looking forward to that!

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 12, 2009)

The boys are very cute.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 14, 2009)

just love that tail pic - thanks stinger:biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 14, 2009)

That is the only name that seemed to fit him... oh, and he has a white upper lip like people in those print ads for milk here in the US...

All three are characters.

Grace (one of the Checkered Giant sisters) is going through a growly phase... she pins those big ears back and I gently catch her and secure her in an upright "football" hold - her body is cradled and secure and she cannot get her teeth onto any part of my anatomy and I talk to her and give her pats on her head and she swears back at me in bun language under her breath... the cure to that is some inside time so once Tim goes to Montauk for his annual fishing trip, "Grace will be in da house!" I might be standing on a table trying to get away from her gnashing teeth but I think she will come around. Older sister Roxanne went through a little phase like this but now she likes my lap and will chin me.

There are some shows coming up - I need a new tattoo unit so I can get the Holland boys and all the Checkered Giants numbered... that should be fun!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 15, 2009)

i get sworn at in bunspeke too:grumpy: not as bad as the slow movement of the ears.......:lookaround


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 15, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> i get sworn at in bunspeke too:grumpy: not as bad as the slow movement of the ears.......:lookaround




Tonight I got the butt from Grace... she buried her head in the hay, let out a growl and then let me pat her butt while leaving her head in the hay... it is a start!

Calliope made up for it by letting me give her noserubs. I am hopingher friendlinessrubs off on her sister.

Ordered my new Inkinator tattoo set... can't wait to start tattooing those ears...

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 16, 2009)

im curious - why do you have to tattoo your buns? some anti-theft measure perhaps?:?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> im curious - why do you have to tattoo your buns? some anti-theft measure perhaps?:?


When you show rabbitsin the US each rabbit has to have a unique tatto in its left ear. This helps to make sure the rabbit goes back to the same owner and allows the judges to comment on the correct rabbit. When you have 10 blackrabbits for exampleon a show table they all look alike.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 16, 2009)

Does it hurt the buns to tattoo such a...well, sensitive area?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Very little, the ones I have done have been with a electric tattoo needle.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 16, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> im curious - why do you have to tattoo your buns? some anti-theft measure perhaps?:?




A requirement here in the US when you show - a permanent tattoo in the left ear - the right ear is saved for the registrar's mark if the bun passes the registrar's exam for ARBA registration.

My Checkered Giants have their own anti-theft device - their rather large teeth! :biggrin2:

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 16, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote*


> My Checkered Giants have their own anti-theft device - their rather large teeth! :biggrin2:
> 
> Denise


:laugh:


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a plier type tattoo device with changeable pins but am going to the electric needle as it seemed less harsh than the plier type. 

Tonight...:lookaround:devil:trio (drumroll)...

The adventures of Grace, in da house! If there is a delay, it might be because she has me cornered on the counter... I don't need my legs pierced my those chompers....

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 17, 2009)

DeniseJP wrote:
[

My Checkered Giants have their own anti-theft device - their rather large teeth!Â  :biggrin2:

Denise

[/quote]
:laugh: 

seriously i wouldnt like to be the one tattooing somebun:nerves1


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 17, 2009)

OK... Tim is away until Monday and Grace is IN DA HOUSE!

She is much more interested in checking everything out...lots of sniffing and investigating... Roxanne was much more the diva as in "I am here! Don't bother me..." during her visits.

I am in my computer chair and don't need to climb on a table to escape the big Grace chompers....in my environment she is being friendly!





Lets see if this picture link worked...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 17, 2009)

More Grace!























As I suspected, there are no bad bunnies, ever. It just takes patience to figure them out and patience to allow them to figure us out.

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 18, 2009)

Fixed pictures for you.

Grace is a really cutie.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 18, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Fixed pictures for you.
> 
> Grace is a really cutie.



Thanks Rebecca!:highfive:

One of these days I will get the picture thing right...

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 18, 2009)

those ears!:inlove:


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the ears... whether they lop like my Hollands... stick up like Juliette the English Spot or really, really stick up like the Checkered Giants... 

Denise

P.S. And don't get me started on the tails...


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 19, 2009)

:faint: oh you had to go and mention tails didnt you! im going before somebun mentions whiskers....


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 19, 2009)

I forgot about the WHISKERS!!!! My Holland Lop Belle (RIP) had the most beautiful whiskers....

Where's the camera... need pics of tails and whiskers....LOL

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 19, 2009)

from roxy - thank you, now we cant do a thing with her! good thing she fed us before she read this - we would have starved!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 7, 2009)

As autumn is swirling about my hill in a frenzy of wind (9 out of 10 days there is wind up here) and developing color, Tim was making suggestions about moving the big Checkered Giant hutches into the barn... they are huge so I may go with smaller mounted cages on the walls...but this is the anti-rabbit guy who is saying "You have to move them inside. They will freeze!" Not that he is ready for a house bun but he knows I love my bunnies.

Buns are all good here - Grace is in need of some more inside time as she is very territorial about her space. Let me add - VERY TERRITORIAL about her space. There is nothing like a hormonally charged, very large show rabbit with an attitude and teeth that could pierce metal if she set her mind to it... she will grab my sweatshirt just to remind me she is armed and dangerous... but I still love her and the rest of the crew.

Juno and Axel's boys have been practicing posing. Splash and Radar are doing well...Stinger is not interested in looking good, although I remind him he has to stand out if he wants the does. He's like his sire... "Forget the formalities... where are the ladies hanging out?"

As Benn (youngest son) is off to college next year, we are off to NYC to visit FIT so I will miss the last NY state show until January 3rd, which is in Rochester. That gives me time to get everyone ready... including my wheeled cart carrier. Roxanne developed a small dewlap from lush grass (which she so loves) this summer so I have to check the Standard of Perfection to be sure but I don't think CGs are supposed to have dewlaps and we are on a weight redistribution plan. Heck, even I have a dewlap (double chin just sounds so harsh) but I am not show ring material.

And, it looks like there may be a new fur-kid on the hill... I made the big mistake of reading baby blogs and being too old for babies of my own, inquired on an ad for a beautiful miniature horse filly of someone who purchased one of mine...working the logistics of her arrival as I type. I have a horse for sale currently so when Tim asks, I can say the big horse went in the dryer and poof - this is what I got. Seriously - if the numbers are the same, just the faces change, what is the difference other than less money to feed the mini foal. Horse psychosis is alive and well in my mind.

Plus, I can't wait to get my hands on her and rock her - holdiing a little horse in your arms is awesome... and I won't have to pay for her college. 

Denise


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

Aww can't wait to see the new face. How many horses do you have?


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 7, 2009)

I currently have 5 and hope to keep it at 5. I am working diligently on the placing of the sale horse so I don't upset the (road)apple cart.

Pics and a proper introduction once I make the first payment.

Denise


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I currently have 5 and hope to keep it at 5. I am working diligently on the placing of the sale horse so I don't upset the (road)apple cart.
> 
> Pics and a proper introduction once I make the first payment.
> 
> Denise



:bunnydance:Can't wait.


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 9, 2009)

And, the Inkinator arrived yesterday for tattooing those ears.

After reading the instructions, sorting through the parts and finding a big towel to secure the bunnies "burrito-style", off to the barn I went.

Radar and Splash were first. They were great and I have to say, did not fight like buns I have tattooed with the pin type. I was even able to write their names in their ears and it was legible.

Then came Stinger. As my hands were more confident, I was able to put STING in his ear. He wiggled a little and then it was time... :trio drumroll please....

The daunting task of tattooing Checkered Giants. One nice thing is their ears are wide enough to land a cargo plane on but they are big and active and I know I've mentioned the teeth.

Calliope was first. She liked being snuggled in the blanket and was wiggly so her tattoo was short. Success and my fingers were still not bleeding - our specialy club magazine had a humorous article on tattooing Checkered Giants and how it was a two person job and that thumbs that got in the way of chomping teeth would heal and ink that spilled would eventually fade...

Then it was Grace's turn. I scooped up her royal highness,the Growl Machine, wrapped her in the towel and put bunch more towel in front of her for chomping on as I like my fingers where they are currently. As I began tattooing her, a low growl began to sound from the towel...and then the towel took the brunt of her chompers. If I needed woodwork done, I could have parked Grace in front of it and I know she could have chomped it decoratively.

But, she had her name in her ear when I was done - GRACE. Then I had to cart her around in the towel to put the ink away and the Inkinator... and those Grace chompers were inches from my face as she wiggled. I almost saw myself getting a new ear piercing or a cheek piercing, Grace style, but she was a good girl and didn't think I warranted any treatment from her. Maybe she thinks she is a "badass" with her new tattoo and that is why I was spared? I carried her to her hutch and released her and I saw a half binky...

Whew. Friday's task will be the boys and Roxanne. I love the Inkinator - was a good investment!

And... another drumroll - two new Hollands will be joining my warren - an older lady and a youngster. Axel and his sons will have some more ladies to court and get phone numbers from. I told Axel this and he went right to fixing the hay in his hutch.

Radar, Splash and Stinger looked excited too but I am sure I heard one say, "What's a doe?"

Juno seemed to say, "Finally, another doe - we need some balance here."

May have placed my sale horse which means deposit on new horse is made tomorrow and I get to meet her...and when I get to meet her, you get to meet her. 

All is well on the hill.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 9, 2009)

:bunnydance:rather you than me with the inkanator!!!

looking forward to seeing pics of new buns tho'


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been wanted to get one of those for a long time. Glad it better then you expected.

Look forward to seeing new pictures of your new furry family members.


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 9, 2009)

The tattoos look great - legible and permanent and not as harsh as the punch type.

Today was National Rabbit Escape Day - the boys got out and when I came into the barn to turn on the lights and feed everyone, in hopped Stinger, followed by Radar. They hopped right up to me and I got them secured but could not find Splash. I grabbed a flashlight - was looking through the bushes and tall grass...no Splash.

He was hiding next to Roxanne's cage, trying to ask for her phone number and he came out when I called him.

They got secured and Juliette then peeled her door back and got out - I was feeding dinner to the horses and in she hopped. After another heart attack, I got her secured. These two cages are now tied shut with tons of bailing twine and will be replaced tomorrow.

My older mare Dipper is headed to a new home - I do not have the time to ride two horses and I found her a home with a wonderful family that runs a 4H group - a coworker of mine told me about the group and her daughter rides there. There are a lot of kids who cannot afford a horse of their own and Dipper will be one of those horses they can ride and love like one of their own. She will get the chance to show again and do lots of trail rides and be on pasture with another Morgan mare who is 7 years older than her. I feel good about it. 

And as there is an empty stall, my new mini foal is coming in shortly. She is a great niece of my service mare Mercy and is young enough to learn how to visit nursing homes and schools, just as Mercy did 15 years ago. Hopefully she will join us this weekend... and I can do a proper introduction. Her name is Saoirse - if I had a daughter she would have had a Gaelic name and since my horses are my girls, she gets the name since I am too old for babies of my own. Pictures to follow once she arrives home. She will have the best tutor in Mercy - I am hoping she can fill Mercy's hoofprints when Mercy no longer wishes to do service work.

As the season changes, so things change on the hill.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 10, 2009)

The task is done - Remy, Jared and Roxanne got their ears tattooed this morning... Remy decided the rabbits should not have all the fun and he autographed my hand with his nails and teeth but he was the worst of everyone.

Jared and Roxanne were quiet once I got them wrapped in the burrito...

Everyone's tattoos look great and I have some great marks to share with the surgical staff when I get my elbow fixed - they were astonished that rabbits can leave marks the way Checkered Giants can.

I consider them a badge of honor. 

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Everyone's tattoos look great and I have some great marks to share with the surgical staff when I get my elbow fixed - they were astonished that rabbits can leave marks the way Checkered Giants can.
> 
> I consider them a badge of honor.
> 
> Denise


I know what you mean, I donate plasma to earn a few extra dollars, one of the technicians looked at my arm and asked if I had lost a fight with a cat and I said no a rabbit. He looked very surprised. There not all docile! Still adorable though!


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 11, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Everyone's tattoos look great and I have some great marks to share with the surgical staff when I get my elbow fixed - they were astonished that rabbits can leave marks the way Checkered Giants can.
> ...



That was me when I was getting the right elbow fixed- I have a red raspberry patch and wild blackberries that I was picking right about the time Roxanne was teaching me Checkered Giant rule #1 (no hands in my cage without warning) so when the nurses asked what happened, I said Raspberries and rabbits and they could not believe rabbits could be capable of the bite marks on my hands or the scratches... I just told them to watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail... not all bunnies are docile for sure!

The lady who is taking Dipper (my older mare) could not believe how well mannered my young Hollands were - I was showing her that they were bucks, that they had good teeth and that their toenails matched similar to how the judge might do an exam and then I set them up and the all posed (amazing since Stinger was not into posing) and she wants me to help her 4H group show rabbits, which will be fun since my kids are not interested in showing. They may come with me to our January show to watch and see all the different breeds.

She did not want a Checkered Giant, by the way - but Calliope was in my arms and was quietly looking around, in close proximity to my face and ears...felt like I was sticking my head into a lion's mouth for a moment.

Radar and Splash posed well on the table I had set up - and if I remember right - Splash really held his pose for some time - he will make a judge's job a little easier if he continues to be a good boy. Juno was the same way as a baby and it looks like she passed that trait on to her kits. She is such a sweet rabbit - I love her a lot.:inlove: Then again, I love them all!

Some big news from the horse side of things - Mercy, my celebrity mini, will be appearing in another miniature horse book -The Big Book of Small Equines by Johnny Robb & Jan Westmark - the book is due to be published in November. This makes 4 books under her belt - two stories I wrote - the others are by other authors.

Insomnia hit at 2AM...but then again I am excited as the new baby horse arrives here this afternoon. Pics and a proper introduction later.

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like you a had a good day. Can't wait for pictures


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 12, 2009)

Have to get pictures but here is the word update...a slight diversion from my life with bunnies for a moment...

Left here to go pick up Saoirse - a friend was supposed to ride with me but she never bothered to call so I went solo. I have a lot of faith in my horse handling skills... probably more than most trainers would but somehow this felt "right."

I met the filly in person and my heart just melted. She is fuzzy and was wearing a dog blanket that she had just outgrown. She did not mind me scratching her... she came up to me and started "grooming" me back, without her teeth... had to teach Mercy how to not use her teeth and only her lips.

Yesterday was weaning day for her so mom went to one side of the barn and after leaving my deposit and signing the contract, the lead was in my hands. I had a new baby horse! She still has the baby foal smell of milk and newness... kind of like the smell puppies have. (When she got home and I put her new blanket on, I hugged her and just took in that baby horse scent. I forgot how much I missed having baby foals....)

Her breeder and I brought her over to my truck to the crew cab area and lifted her front end up (she is not much bigger than my Labrador) and she leaped up to get in so we gave her backside a boost.

Once inside she picked at some hay and we gave her a moment to adjust to the new surroundings and smells. She started grooming me again and sniffing me so I felt that she felt comfortable. It is not unusual for my Morgan filly to come over to me and start messing with my hair or smelling my clothes - she seems to like the way I smell (thank God!).

We closed the doors a few times and while Saoirse jumped once, she settled in as if to say "OK, I can deal."

I climbed in and her breeder took pictures of her in the truck and then I started off with a promise to call once I got home...she was a little worried I was attempting this on my own...

I took backroads home rather than the expressways - lots of beautiful fall colors... Saoirse would whinny to me (hey, where are we going? where's my mom? you are my friend, aren't you? is it OK that mom is not here? I am just a baby... you will love me, won't you?) and I would talk to her and she would nuzzle me (baby horse nuzzles are like rabbit whiskers, ears and tails... simply irresistable)and I would just melt. I had a Yanni CD in the CD player that she seemed to like - it had her relaxed.

I finally got home and when I opened the door, Saoirse leaped into my arms and I set her on the ground. 

My mare Mercy started her horse therapy career or service horse career with a car ride and since Saoirse will be her successor, and she behaved so well, we are off to a good start.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, I thought she would be bigger. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 12, 2009)

awww Saoirse sounds adorable, I love minitures! Will be looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2009)

EEK! Pictures!


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 12, 2009)

A picture moment not about bunnies....Hold on to your seats... no guarantees I can get this done right...








" alt="">

Saoirse and me (sorry I look like something the dog dragged in)... in da house!









" alt="">

"That is my carrot?"

I told you she was little...







" alt="">

She is just too cute...:thud::adorable:and no poop in the house - she walked in like she owned the place - has the same attitude as Mercy.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, and she walked right in the house - including up a step like she owned the place. She is pretty confident considering she just left her first home yesterday.

Denise


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! She is tooo cute! Little, but adorable!  

I love her little blanket!! Ahhh! To cute! 

I definitely need to come to New York, now!!  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2009)

:inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Oct 13, 2009)

She's adorable!
More pictures, please?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 13, 2009)

You weren't kidding when you said she was little. She's just an adorable little pony.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 13, 2009)

nice to come back from hospital to see some cuteness. what a pretty little lady:biggrin2:

methinks somebuns are going to have their noses put out of joint (hope this hasnt been lost in translation - lol)


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so in love with her great pics!!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 13, 2009)

she is just too cute!!!!


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 13, 2009)

Off to take more pictures if I can find the camera - Benn needed it for a school project... her breeder sent a video to me of her before her legs "unfolded" (once born, they have to kind of "unfold") and she was running on the grass... I will have to see if I can post it.

The buns here are still getting their bun time - no noses out of joint at the moment and I try to give everyone hands on time in addition to daily cage clean up, watering, feeding and giving handfuls of greens to everyone (the high point of the day is when the dandelion leaves come out as Roxanne and Remy and Jared go right into mega binkies and rippin' rabbit).... I need hubby to go on a fishing trip so I can have "guests" (my furkids) in the house (he would have died if he saw Saoirse getting a carrot in the kitchen)...but if anyone knocked on the door, they would think Dr. Doolittle lived here...  I can just see Grace running to see someone at the door, Saoirse whinnying, the dogs barking and the Siamese meowing (she has a lot to say).

The indoor training makes for kinder buns and in Saoirse's case, a better adjusted therapy horse.

Denise

Another aside from the buns - had to take Bridget, my 7 year old GSP, to the vet today and they got me in quickly - she was a late spay at 2 and two of her mammary glands looked "odd"... with some black blisters that looked almost like blackheads or black blood blisters on the base and sides of the nipples - some open, some closed and some blood...after taking a sample and reading it under the slide, I have a greasy dog! They are sebaceous cysts of some type... so we have to wash her with Phisoderm in the spots where the bumps are and wash her body with Selsun Blue with the red top and she will get antibiotics as one of the glands is sore but no signs of cancer. Whew. I knew she was a greasy dog as she will rub herself on corners of door frames and my cabinets in the dog room and leave "Bridget smudge" from her coat there (cleans up with 409 real easily).


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 13, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> nice to come back from hospital to see some cuteness. what a pretty little lady:biggrin2:
> 
> methinks somebuns are going to have their noses put out of joint (hope this hasnt been lost in translation - lol)



Hope the trip to the hospital went well... I am so ready for my visit on Thursday...

I prescribe a visit to Jen's blog about Dotty - there is something about that rabbit that is very healing!:inlove:



Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 13, 2009)

Uploading pics of everyone... nice quiet night on the hill...be posting shortly.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 13, 2009)

" alt=""> Check out Remy's whiskers!!!!







" alt=""> Roxanne contemplating an offering...







" alt=""> She likes it!







" alt=""> Quinn the Labrador...







" alt=""> Bridget, the GSP







" alt=""> Axel, the Holland Lop







" alt=""> Juno

These are some of my animal friends that I mention... more to come...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 13, 2009)

Photobucket got slow... have pics of the hill, the farm property, more bunnies, more Saoirse and Nefertiti....but there will be a slight delay.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 13, 2009)

" alt=""> 

Silversong Nefertiti, July 11, 2009 Classic Shetland Pony Grand Champion at Holley, NY show







" alt=""> Another view of Saoirse...holding still is not her favorite thing to do!







" alt=""> Although here she proved me wrong...







" alt=""> Now from around the farm - last of the 2009 nasturtiums... they are so bright!







" alt=""> A view to the south...







" alt=""> The little barn







" alt=""> A view to the west toward the pond... colors are at peak this week...







" alt=""> A view to the southeast from our hill. Bristol Mountain Ski Resort is not visible but Stid Hill is.







" alt=""> Baby barn swallow surveying the stall... there were 5 in this nest.







" alt=""> Me and "adopted son"/Andy's best friend Greg at his goodbye party this past May







" alt=""> Andy (holding Mrs. Whiskers), Greg and Benn holding Jeff...



That's all, folks!


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 14, 2009)

wow! what nice pics and what a nice looking family you have. brandy and whiskey choc lab say hi to quinn. i just love whisker pics - thanks remy and roxanne also, is it me or is that ginger cat in the last pic huge:?

good luck for thurs - ive got to go back for more blood tests some x rays and a scan:X the look on the consultant's face was priceless as i was wearing knickers with snoopy on look i go for comfort,, x


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW what lovely family and farm u have I love the picturesque view thx 4 sharing


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 14, 2009)

Donna:

Remy and Roxanne say "Thank you - any time!"

Quinn says Hello from across the pond... being a Lab he'd be happy to start swimming to meet Whiskey and Brandy halfway... 

Jeff the tiger cat is HUGE. He came to us as a stray... was 10 lbs (I said 2 of the 8 was probably the equipment the vet removed) and it was all over from there... he is just a loaf! I play with him and he chases the Siamese around but then it is chow time (and he does not have free choice food, nor does Mrs. Whiskers). I mentioned it to the veterinarian so when he goes in for his shots she will give him the once over to make sure nothing is amiss health-wise.

Good luck with the doctor visits... I will be armed with my LEAVE THE PANTIES ON undies so I am sure there will be some laughs again.... I am so excited to be getting it fixed so that I can sleep without pain and move without pain.

Thanks, Denise on the comments on the crew here and the view - we have a lovely view here - the house is a work in progress - needs new windows and paint inside, but it is home and watching the seasons change around us in farm.
country is great.

With the cooler weather I have the outdoor hutches with covers on the outside and piles of straw for burrowing in -Roxanne loves to burrow and build a hiding place. Remy and Jared would rather flatten the straw. I hope to have Andy's help to get the indoor cages finished and to get them in the barn.

Axel had some turnout time today and was pretty happy with himself - he was the binky king!

Saoirse is settling in - today Weatherly went to nip at her through the gates and Saoirse stood her ground and pinned her ears back - there is nothing like a peewee horse with a bad attitude!

Freedom and Mercy have softened their tough stance - I caught Mercy nuzzling Saoirse through the gates... 

Denise


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 15, 2009)

Very cute pictures! Your Irish/part Irish right? You look Irish x


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 15, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Very cute pictures! Your Irish/part Irish right? You look Irish x



Yes - part Irish - grandma's grandfather on her mum's side came over from County Cork... his name was Andrew Perry and he was an indentured servant here to a dairy farmer for some time until he could buy 20 acres from the dairy farmer, a Mr. Loudon. In the town where I was born in CT, there is a Loudon Street and a Perry Avenue. The farm was sadly dispersed years ago.

Her father's last name was Smith and she brought a bunch of birth certificates over to Ireland to see if she could learn anything about that side of her family but it was thought that the Smith name was used instead of the original Irish surname. She loved learning about her heritage.

My grandpa was a Gallagher - his mum was a Callahan or Callaghan. I miss them both.

My son Andrew carries on Andrew Perry's name and Saoirse... well I just love her name and its meaning.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a silly video of Weatherly smiling...







Remember, I am technologically challenged.:?

I tried to get Juno in the house but could not even pick her up in her cage....at least my pain level is much better today!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 17, 2009)

that pic of weatherly would make a great ' guess what this is?' pic. :biggrin2:

my great grandmother (maternal side) was from cork city, county cork. her maiden name was julia butler. she left in the late 1860s to nurse, moved to pembroke, wales, met great grandfather. one shotgun wedding later she ends up in the depths of devon disowned by her family. all the money went to her brother who became a priest, leaving it all to the church i have to admire her tho for living a little:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 17, 2009)

Fixed video for you. 

Cute video


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Rebecca - you are my hero as I can't do much technologically!:thanks:

My Holland bucks are going through some interesting growth spurts... all of a sudden Splash is huge and clunky... Stinger is small and staying cobby... Radar is in the middle and he is my welcoming committee. They were excited for some dandelion leaves I had to hunt down in the field.

No snow here today - just gray and gloomy.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 27, 2009)

Back from NYC - Benn loved FIT and I can see him going there if he gets accepted.

Bunnies were glad to see me when I returned...found an easy way to clean the large Checkered Giant cages - I fit inside them and could shovel them out! Remy and Jared thought it was cool to have me "visit"... Roxanne was put out... "Remember I said no hands in my cage then you go ahead and put your whole body in my space? What's wrong with you people?!"

I made it up to her with fresh parsley from the garden. 

Cast and stitches come off/out tomorrow - can't wait!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 27, 2009)

Back from NYC - Benn loved FIT and I can see him going there if he gets accepted.

Bunnies were glad to see me when I returned...found an easy way to clean the large Checkered Giant cages - I fit inside them and could shovel them out! Remy and Jared thought it was cool to have me "visit"... Roxanne was put out... "Remember I said no hands in my cage then you go ahead and put your whole body in my space? What's wrong with you people?!"

I made it up to her with fresh parsley from the garden. 

Cast and stitches come off/out tomorrow - can't wait!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 28, 2009)

Cast is off - I have a removable splint and the use of my hand!

The tattoos with the Inkinator look great - they healed over nicely and are clear and legible. Too bad the scratches from Remy that my cast covered look really pink now... more healing needed there.

Radar is the friendly bun of the baby bunch - he has this big butterfly marking on his nose and he loves to chin me. 

I am liking the way Stinger is maturing show bun wise - he is compact and tiny with great markings.

Splash is going through another awkward stage with his head (Hollands do that as they grow)... but he has shoulders to die for. 

Juno has gotten back in shape for show season - I need to get her more turnout time to work those muscles.

And then there's Axel and Juliette and the Checkered Giants...

Next show for us is January 3rd... can't wait!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 30, 2009)

Building indoor cages for the Checkered Giants this weekend since my cast is off...Tim still says I can bring the large cages in but he doesn't have good spatial sense and he doesn't like spending money but whatever my buns need, they are going to get. :biggrin2:

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 30, 2009)

will you ever learn with roxanne glad to read the cast is off. i trust you are taking it slow and following medical advice about resting it etc..


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah the cast is off!!!! Have fun with cages this weekend!!!


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 1, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> will you ever learn with roxanne glad to read the cast is off. i trust you are taking it slow and following medical advice about resting it etc..



Roxanne chinned me today so things are good...:biggrin2:

This elbow is not straightening as well as the other one did... I am working on it every moment I get!



Denise


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

You have such a beautiful family. I can only hope to have at 1/4 of the blessings you have been given.

:goodjob:


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 2, 2009)

I am lucky - even when things were not going well with hubby and me over the summer, I only had to go to the barn to find peace.

Luckily, things are improving (life is not perfect but I like to make the most of what I have each day - lost three friends to cancer this year - a coworker just had a brain tumor removed - things like that put my life into a much better perspective).

This evening was clean the rest of the cages - Roxanne, Remy, Jared, Calliope and Grace had their abodes cleaned out over the weekend.

Radar celebrated the moment in spin-art style the only way a young buck can... I was moving his cage, ducked as I saw him start the spinning motion and his tail up and I got sprayed. Yup, I love you too, Radar...

Splash started to think the same thing would be fun since I made a lot of noise but I dodged that bullet... Stinger did not even think of spraying me... guess he thought his brothers got me well enough.

Juliette was pretty happy to have her toy stuffed pepper back - I had to clean it with a lot of clean water. Juno's stuffed carrot is also in need of some cleaning.

Roxanne was chinning me and making her tooth grinding noises - she was happy to see me this evening. Axel also chinned me - a rarity for him but I love when he does it.

The night was nice here - cool, no wind and sunny. This morning it was very frosty and cold - the water buckets outside for the horses had a thin layer of ice on them. Since the leaves have all fallen off the trees, I guess frost and cold is next. It was covering everything to the point that when I brought Freedom outside, she was patrolling the paddock fence with her ears and tail up and she was snorting.

Just found out on this evening's news that there is a toxic plume of hazardous chemicals in a park in our town.... the park is about 3-5 miles from my house...one man was found dead in the park - there is supposed to be an update on our news. My sons and I have gone hiking there before... scary stuff!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't watched the news this morning but Benn said a friend's mother confirmed what the news said. Have to check www.10nbc.com in Rochester later to catch the details.

My Lab Quinn decided early this AM to wear a "waste" (as in whatever animal pooped outside in the yard that was not a horse, rabbit or dog)costume into my dog room for a late Halloween celebration.:?:banghead:craziness:no::grumpy No matter how many times we tell him "don't go near that mess", Quinn (and all his relatives do the same thing - roll in the foulest poop like substances they can find) just luxuriates in the mess a human soaking in a tub with (much more pleasant) aromatherapy oils (lavender being my favorite).

Somehow I don't think I can go to the essential oil store to get his favorite scents: Foxcrap, Coyotepoop, Yucky Beans (otherwise known as deer poop - as a two year old Benn gave deer poop that name - I sure hope he did not think they were Goobers, Raisinettes or Sugar Babies and sample the pile...)

Off to the barn....I will be thinking of those who got to go to the ARBA Convention... that sounds like a great place to go (especially with an empty hole in the carrier just in case someone gets to go home with you), and hoping I am busy at work today - I hate not being busy. I will regret those words come April-June when I am doing three major events for work.

Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW u sure have a lot going on by u!!!

I think i peed a bit in my pants when I read about Quinn I am laughing so hard!!! 

Hopefully nothing happens with that chemical stuff by u *fingers crossed*


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 3, 2009)

dear mr quinn - brandy choc lab here. hello! i was most interested to hear that an american cousin is keeping up the tradition of 'rolling'. my human, donna, was reading from this blog, glared at me and muttered something about labs rolling in something icky. 

around here we have lots of foxes, badgers and cows which gives a variety of rolling opportunities. i recently managed to get 'fox' in my collar and earflap  great fun to be had as donna was cleaning it off.

sadly my daughter, whiskey, doesnt roll, but will eat it.....

luv and regards
brandy labrador


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 3, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> WOW u sure have a lot going on by u!!!
> 
> I think i peed a bit in my pants when I read about Quinn I am laughing so hard!!!
> 
> Hopefully nothing happens with that chemical stuff by u *fingers crossed*



And he was so proud of himself! I convinced him to take a swim in the pond and his expression was "Oh, but I worked so hard on my look and smell!"

Update on the chemical situation in the park and the deceased man - my coworker was in the park at the same time with his family and he found the man in the car with a note on the dash that said "Don't open" and the car was locked - he said the man looked very pale and was slumped over. He had two five gallon buckets filled with household chemicals that created hydrogen sulfide (I think). He called the emergency number. He said the car was all steamed up like two people were in there and he said he wanted to make sure if that was the case that someone was not being held against their will.

Turns out the man was a cousin of a friend of Benn's. More investigating is being done... the chemicals dissipated and the park was open again today. Just tragic to have stuff like that close to home... my thoughts go out to the family of the deceased and I am glad my coworker and his family are safe.



Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG I dont know what to say that is way too close to home that gave me goosebumps. I am just so happy everyone is ok (well except the deceased man) But he wanted it that was i guess. sad very sad thx 4 the update


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 3, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> dear mr quinn - brandy choc lab here. hello! i was most interested to hear that an american cousin is keeping up the tradition of 'rolling'. my human, donna, was reading from this blog, glared at me and muttered something about labs rolling in something icky.
> 
> around here we have lots of foxes, badgers and cows which gives a variety of rolling opportunities. i recently managed to get 'fox' in my collar and earflap  great fun to be had as donna was cleaning it off.
> 
> ...



Hello Brandy Labrador!

Quinn the yellow Labrador here - my Lab relatives (parents and littermates and siblings) and I celebrate rolling every chance we get. 

However, you never know when you might need to smell like coyote or fox or deer - although my mum here makes such a big deal about how bad I stink. Stink bad?! I think I smell great and I even worked the stuff into my coat so that I was covered in artistic greenish-brown smears that looked smashing against my yellow coat. 

It takes time to make oneself up like that and mum ruined it by making me wash it off in the pond. The pond is getting cold but I did manage to get into the tall grass and faked my mum out by rolling again. You probably heard her shriek across the big pond! I didn't find any great scents on that roll.

Another of my Labrador traditions is the shredding of dog beds and blankets. There is nothing like sinking one's teeth into a soft object and shredding it so the stuffing goes all over... and then the pleasure of rolling in the stuffing and lying down in it... I am not allowed to have a dog bed anymore because I also like to eat the stuffing.

I also like giving kisses to everyone... the bunnies, the horses (Freedom and Mercy do not like when I kiss them and call me bad names before they try to stomp on me) and my friend Bridget the German Shorthaired Pointer.

My final talent is my paw paintings on the dog room floor. I findmud and then make sure I run all over the floor. I have done some great paw patterns on the tile floor. It makes my mum freak out because she has to clean it but I like to think of myself as an artist - Jackson Paw-lock.:biggrin2:

Off to eat my dinner and contemplate what trouble I can get into later.

Quinn


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 3, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OMG I dont know what to say that is way too close to home that gave me goosebumps. I am just so happy everyone is ok (well except the deceased man) But he wanted it that was i guess. sad very sad thx 4 the update



It is very sad - we have known of a few suicides in town this year... but it could have been even worse if the kids got near the chemicals.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 4, 2009)

dear mr quinn
you are a labrador after my own heart. i am something of a pawprint artist meself - donna thoughtfully provides a towel for me to wipe the excess off

i dont do much shredding these days - i leave that to young whiskey. tho' i have eaten an artificial christmas tree and a nearly finished needlepoint cushion cover. donna recently spent two hours cutting out some patchwork block pieces, then carelessly left them lying about. well, you know how it is, whiskey was bored and i told her to go play.....they did look ok after a good ironing tho'. also whiskey managed to unravel a 100gm ball of crochet thread. it kept donna and lauren occupied for ages whilst they cleaned that up

will try to send you my pic

luv brandy x


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

Do I sense a Lab Date coming on soon...lol


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 5, 2009)

i know it's hard to tell us apart but im the one with the grey muzzle. luv brandy xx


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 5, 2009)

Quinn here - Brandy and Whiskey - you ladies are beautiful! Glad to have found fellow Labs who like doing the things I like to do... even if our mums don't approve all the time.

:inlove::faint::adorable::adorable:

Like the time I caught a mouse and killed it and it fit just perfectly in my mouth...you could not tell it was even there - then my dad called me over and I was so excited I started wagging my tail... I mean... I caught a mouse! All by myself! And bossy Bridget didn't take it from me... I wanted to share the moment with my dad and mum and when dad went to pet me I put the mouse in his hand along with some slobber. He did not like the gift but my mum was laughing a lot.

Denise here: Gotta love what animals do for us.


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 5, 2009)

Bunny update - Calliope is becoming very friendly... she will greet me on her hind legs and gently make that tooth purring noise... she loves her noserubs and being petted. Where Roxanne is active inbetween noserubs and she will chin me, Calliope just melts when she is petted and she does not mind me picking her up to carry her or to move her. 

Grace let me clean her cage today without taking her out of it - I talked to her and warned her I had to clean the mess but I would put in new straw and hay for her. She growled once (I think it was an "OK") and she let me fix the cage. Definite progress there!

And some really big news....We may have our junior Checkered Giants in production, finally - Roxanne is almost 9 months old and she was bred to Remy (the blue CG)on November 3rd. I will keep everyone posted - I am used to Holland and Fuzzy Lop babies...Checkered Giant babies will be fun and this will give me some juniors for the 2010 shows as everyone currently here will be a senior buck or doe. The CG nest box that I have is a lot bigger than the Lop boxes...

Juno and Axel's three boys will show unless they go on to new homes - Stinger seems like he will be the one I hang on to - I love his coloration and his balance and size but he is still going through the awkward adolescent stage Hollands go through. He is starting to get the "posing" thing for shows... we have been working on that nightly.

Radar is my second favorite of the bunch of boys - but he is a little bigger than Stinger. He is also a very active, inquisitive bunny and likes to pose. He knows he is nice looking.

Splash is the biggest of the bunch and I like the body on him... he is not as well marked as his brothers but he also loves to pose and has presence.

Juliette has been playing with her toys a lot to get my attention... she loves being held and cuddled and she is a doe that will actually spray like a buck to get my attention, yet she is definitely a doe... I know she likes to show and I will have to get her out to a show, too.

My friend lost her 10 year old Holland (he was from my first line of Hollands I had years ago)and gave me her carry cage so I have three more "holes" for bunnies to go to shows...I just have to make one of those roly things that my cages can go on so I don't have to carry them all.

It is snowing here tonight - just "lake flakes" from cold air going across the warm water of Lake Ontario but a definite sign of things to come.

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 6, 2009)

Just been catching up on your blog, Denise. It works as wonderful therapy for me- all your lovely extended family, and your attitude to life . Saoirse is such an adorable girl - I'm sure she'll be great at therapy.

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you, Jan...

I am making the most of life these days... I am so here and while my health is not the best these days, each breath I take is momentous... and my buns and other critters make each day so getting up for so worth it. Each day I never forget that each day is a blessing.

And Saoirse... so tiny and little... yet so full of presence... she reminds me of all I have yet to do!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 7, 2009)

:thud:cant wait for pics of cute baby bunnies! im sure lady roxanne will make a lovely mum! or if she's anything like brandy she'll employ a nanny (hardest 8 weeks of me life)


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 7, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :thud:cant wait for pics of cute baby bunnies! im sure lady roxanne will make a lovely mum! or if she's anything like brandy she'll employ a nanny (hardest 8 weeks of me life)



I think I am taking on the job of nanny...

I cannot wait...

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 8, 2009)

i shall be with you in spirit!! cant wait for my fix of baby bunny whisker pics either:biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to snatch the camera from Benn to get more shots... there are a lot of whiskers waiting to be photographed!:biggrin2:

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 8, 2009)

:shock::shock::faint:

as long as i dont have to look at muddy dogs i shall be fine. the river clyst has flooded the fields again so the dogs had a lovely wet muddy splash session yesterday.........


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 8, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :shock::shock::faint:
> 
> as long as i dont have to look at muddy dogs i shall be fine. the river clyst has flooded the fields again so the dogs had a lovely wet muddy splash session yesterday.........




No muddy dogs for sure - I am tired of my own going and finding mud.



Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 10, 2009)

Radar needed his own cage today - he and his brothers have been sharing a large cage but his hormones have taken over and he was roughhousing Splash to the point that Splash complained loudly...which sent me running with Saoirse in pursuit (she was out grazing but if mum runs, there is a good reason to follow). Quinn and Bridget also dropped what they were doing to see what the commotion was... Quinn was ready to give kisses... Bridget is always ready to hunt...

Splash and Stinger looked relieved to see their bossy brother leave for his own room... luckily I have more cage wire and an interested party for a 4H show bunny so one of the boys will depart at some point... I have become attached to these young boys and want to make sure whatever they are destined to do is right for them.

Juno gave me a look that said "I am glad they are your responsibility now." Axel congratulated his son (in neighboring cages) on being a buck who knows what he wants...to be the boss.

I gave Radar a big snuggle as I gave him his new spread... he is one who always chins me and makes sure he sprays me... nice to know I am loved... even if it means an extra shower in the AM... don't think I can explain the smell of buck spray as some new exotic perfume... :scared:

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 11, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> ... don't think I can explain the smell of buck spray as some new exotic perfume... :scared:
> 
> Denise



:roflmao:i've tried convincing people that 'eau de fox et badger' is the latest by chanel. doesnt work for some reason.....

from brandy to quinn : went to the beach yesterday and refused to stop eating crabs that had been washed up. donna moaning cos she had to clear up the lawn when i threw them back up. honestly, next time i'll do it in the house then she wont have to go outside in the rain. xx


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe if we put it in a pretty bottle and charged a lot of money for it things might change... I swear that some of the perfumes that people wear smell like something I used to kill wasps and ants this past summer...

A day off from work today - Remy is in da house... exploring and a little later Radar will get a turn. Roxanne was in earlier.

Quinn to Brandy... I am envious of a day at the beach... I would have rolled in the dead crabs myself... that would be a new scent to wear... sure my mum would have been howling about it for sure...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 15, 2009)

Quinn to Brandy: OMIGOD I found the most excellent fox poop today... mum was out riding Weatherly today and I find that that horse is not interested in exploring like me and all she wants to do is eat. She was also afraid of the giant pumpkin that mum and dad grew in the rabbit poop compost pile (it weighed 100 pounds) - they had to move it to the garden to harvest the seeds to grow more big pumpkins next year. I had to show that big black horse that the big orange ball was like a beach ball. Only then did Weatherly go near the pumpkin. I had to make sure she did not hurt mum... mum feeds me and the rabbits, pigs, cats and other horses and I am sure there would be a lot of complaining if dinner was not served on time.

And she eats grass and doesn't get sick... I can't eat grass without throwing it up so I went in search of wild mice (tasty fast food!) and other critters and found this great poop pile. There is nothing like rolling in it and smearing it all over my neck and sides...and of course, I smelled great!

Mum was not pleased and she had to get off of Weatherly to throw sticks in the water to make me swim... duh, I am a Lab... I will always swim in due time but I really wanted to enjoy my new scent...

Roxanne to Quinn: Yo, yellow Lab dog... how about some time for us bunnies?

Jared: Yeah... bunny time. Can I have your phone number, Roxanne?

Remy: Beat ya to it, little bro.

Stinger: Grass please?

Juno and Juliette: And fresh parsley?

Calliope and Grace and Axel and Splash: Don't forget carrots and Craisins...

Radar: Yeah, parsley would be nice. How about a doe for me?

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 15, 2009)

brandy to quinn - :shock:i am so not jealous!!! think of me when you are rolling!!!! donna tries that trick of throwing sticks to get me into the river. i ignore her and stand still slowly wagging me tail. had a lovely walk on haldon hill yesterday followed by a pub lunch. very nice i must say. didnt do any rolling tho' 

also dont do the grass eating thing, me daughter whiskey does tho and tends to throw it up over me bed...kids!!!!

roxy and hartleybun to the silversong bunnies - have had some very stormy weather here recently - donna cant understand why we love being outside in the wind and the rain she does grow mint and parsley for us tho' and buys tasty carrots.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 15, 2009)

:laugh:LOL! Don't think I could handle all the different stinky exploits your guy gets into.

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, Quinn is a little stinker in more ways than one! The smug look he has after a roll says it all!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 17, 2009)

:laugh:know the look well!


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 17, 2009)

Back to the bunnies - I have a lot of parsley and mint that is doing very well and if the bunnies see it coming for distribution, all sorts of antics go on... Radar and Stinger and Splash all start spraying and spinning like lawn sprinklers (gotta dodge the spray or get a raincoat)... Juliette gets so excited she grabs her pepper toy and starts jumping around with it doing half-binkies - Juno and Roxanne and Remy and Jared all do their version of rippin' rabbit (Jared can almost run sideways on his cage walls when he gets going - I am sure there is a physics class somewhere that would enjoy his demonstration of centrifugal force), Axel starts thumping due to the commotion his sons are causing and Calliope and Grace press their noses to the wire in an uncharacteristically patient pose...

It is great to have them love to see me... or at least, love to see the parsley and mint in my hand... 

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 18, 2009)

what is it with bunnies and water - mine love being outside in the rain. have had to move the mint and parsley to the front of the house. i had it on a table out back but bunnies can climb..

none of them do a rippin rabbit tho' do you find the more excitable ones set each other going?


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15015984

when I ran across this I thought of u...AWWW was the only thing that came to mind


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 18, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> what is it with bunnies and water - mine love being outside in the rain. have had to move the mint and parsley to the front of the house. i had it on a table out back but bunnies can climb..
> 
> none of them do a rippin rabbit tho' do you find the more excitable ones set each other going?



Remy and Jared get each other going - they are littermates and I tried separating them but they got back together again on their own (how they did that is beyond me :grumpy:but it was just a very secure divider in their big cage that obviously was not that secure)... very unusual for two bucks to be that close while reaching maturity in my experience... they eat together, groom each other and when one is doing something the other is not far behind.

Roxanne gets going by just seeing me - I am pretty excited about that as once she has my attention, it is all about getting her noserubs.

Yet Radar was the most excitable of the Holland siblings and Stinger and Splash would retreat to let him go rippin' rabbit alone in their big cage... all three boys are now separated as they were constantly humping and picking on each other.

My garden is far from the barn and bunnies so I can harvest what I need and bring it to the barn...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 18, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15015984
> 
> when I ran across this I thought of u...AWWW was the only thing that came to mind



What an adorable mini... so sad she is in foal as many folks like to breed minis thinking they will make "lots of money" due to their cuteness but that is not the case...

I got out of horse breeding a long time ago after I almost lost my Freedom and her damduring her delivery (back in April 2001 - she was positioned wrong and there was not time to get the vet out to deliver her safely (although the vet had been called and we were waiting for her return call at 12:30 at night)... I managed to getFreedom out without damage to her dam or to the baby...our veterinarian was happy it all worked out well as Freedom presented in a tough manner and my equine midwifing skills are still developing) - neither mare or foal showed any signs of trauma... Freedom will be nine years old on April 24, 2010.

When prices I was able to get for my stock did not reflect the training, veterinary care and fees for registration... of all the foals I have had I am in touch with all but two owners who I could not locate. I brought all of them into the world and want to make sure they are loved and healthy.

Hope Sofia can find a home with someone to love her...I love getting the attention from my horse ladies here - Mercy throws her feed pan at me to make sure I have not forgotten what is important - her dinner... Freedom whirls her butt to me so she can get her backside scratched... Saoirse will crowd me to get scratched and loved on...Weatherly sticks her face up close to mine as she knows it makes me laugh and Nefertiti is reserved in how she seeks attention, but since I welcomed her into the world and she whinnied to me as she took her first breath, she is special to me.

Probably it is good that Sofia is in Iowa and I am in New York and that my barn is full... I have a soft spot in my heart for miniature horses.:inlove:

Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 19, 2009)

That is a sad story Denise. I would have been petrified of loosing any horse. Thank goodness it all turned out ok tho whew. Was it just you midwifing or did u tag team it?? lol

I didnt realize you dont break even in the mini horse business. We had up to 13 horses at any one time on our farm, but we only had one colt, and kept him. 

That is too bad u cant locate those 2 owners since it is so nice to know how your "babies" are doing. 

I miss my horses so much and realistically I dont think I will be getting another in my lifetime. but I love how it teaches children responsibility and love, trust companionship. that list goes on and on lol That is the only thing that is hard on me not living in the country...my kids are not getting those untaught lessons that I was blessed with. (at the time i didnt think that was so special tho lol)


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> That is a sad story Denise. I would have been petrified of loosing any horse. Thank goodness it all turned out ok tho whew. Was it just you midwifing or did u tag team it?? lol
> 
> I didnt realize you dont break even in the mini horse business. We had up to 13 horses at any one time on our farm, but we only had one colt, and kept him.
> 
> ...



I was midwifing with my son Benn, who thought he might want to do veterinary medicine but changed to fashion design and cosmetology...(he is a senior in high school now)' I had attended other deliveries before including one elbow lock so I knew what I needed to do to get Freedom out to save her and her dam Hope but Freedom also hadthe otherleg back at the shoulder so it was a bit more interesting.... another delivery that was a 7 months gestation miscarriage made me decide I was not ready to devote a lot of time to mini horse production, even though the foals I raised placed well in the show ring....luckily I was able to save the mare.

NY state was not successful for me in the mini horse business... my sale horses went on to homes in Massachusetts, Canada, Maine, South Carolina and Connecticut and I was selective to who they went to - only two were rehomed... the two I lost track of.

A former Thoroughbred breeder told me the wise buy what they want that is on the ground... as much as I love midwifing horses, I have to say she was right in my opinion.

My hubby and I agree on being in a rural area... we did the city thing when we were much younger and rural living agrees with us both.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know how you do it all!, horses, farm, bunny's, family, wow


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 22, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I don't know how you do it all!, horses, farm, bunny's, family, wow



Well, there is a pile of laundry I haven't done yet and dishes... barn has to be clean before those chores... LOL... did get out to go hunting this AM (saw lots of deer but did not have a shot - our family eats a lot of venison and I have all sorts of ways to cook it... we have too many here in my area and each one we harvest is one that does not run into someone's car - Tim has sustained two direct hits and Andy had a hit in my old Explorer), then cleaned the barn, made candles, ran laundry and then rode Weatherly - Tim was worried the gunshots would scare her but she was rock solid. 

Saoirse was the one who got excited at the shots... her ears, head and tail went up and she was prancing and bucking up a storm. I took her out on the longe line so she could graze and play and she was full of herself. She makes me laugh at her antics and I love how affectionate she is one moment and how bratty she can be the next... my job is to carefully educate her so she keeps her spirit with manners. I am seeing that with Weatherly - if you were to see her in the pen, nobody would ride her as she looks as wild as they come but once the halter is on, she is alert yet mannerly.

I am also dealing with my stepdad's pancreatic cancer - he was diagnosed Thursday night and they are doing an MRI tomorrow and he meets with the surgeon on Wednesday. He lives next door to his daughter, my (half) sister so he has someone to look after him. He is the dad that raised me - I am in touch with my biological dad, who I love just as much but that is another story.

I have Thanksgiving here on Thursday just the way I would want it- Tim, Andy, Benn and Greg. We hunt in the AM... dinner will be served later in the afternoon.

Friday morning I leave for CT to see my mom and brother and their new house - and hoping she will allow her ex to have what could be his last Thanksgiving with us. My (half) sister and I think it would be therapeutic to have a meal where things weren't going to Hell as they did during our childhood. If my mom cannot do it, my sister and I will do something up at her house with her hubby and girls and Dad.

My stepdad made mistakes over the years but we are all human and I forgive him. He took care of me when I was little and even though he could not deal with me when I was 18 and had an eating disorder and he threw me out of the house, I am able to deal and forgive.

Life is too short to carry around rotten baggage...

On a lighter note, felt Roxanne and Remy's kits as they are in production... Roxanne is still very sweet and loveable.

Calliope jumped up when I was cleaning her cage and I got to hold her for a bit... Grace was put out that I would hold her but she only chomped my sweatshirt once... that is an improvement!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 26, 2009)

Car is packed for a trip to Connecticut to see my stepdad and have a meal with him...

Had a good day socializing with the buns here - Juno sprayed me today... guess she wanted to mark me as her own...

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 27, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Life is too short to carry around rotten baggage...
> 
> Denise



such a true sentiment. i just wish i was blessed with your power of forgiveness.

all this talk of venison is making me hungry - im hallucinating a delicious pie.....with a slug of red wine...topped with a tasty suet crust:bunnydance: will have to get some venison next week now

good wishes for thanksgiving x


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 3, 2009)

The meal was good - we had a nice time.

I had fun with everyone - even cleaning my sister's chicken coop - my brother in law was dry heaving out in the yard as I produced shovelfuls of chicken poop from the coop...cleaned the next boxes and collected eggs... 

Drove by the ocean - it looked cold but I wished I was sailing on it...cold or not.

It was a good holiday.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 4, 2009)

some happy memories to treasure - am not including the coop cleaning in that sentiment


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 7, 2009)

And tonight finds me getting ready to go outside for chores after work... made a big bowl of homemade matzo ball soup - I just learned how to make it after visiting the 2nd Avenue Deli in NYC when I was down there with Benn to visit FIT and it is total comfort food - all of my family likes it - even those that grew up on corned beef and cabbage and stew...). 

4 matzo crackers ground up fine, 4 eggs (from my Thanksgiving chicken coop cleaning - the reward was a dozen beautiful eggs), 4 tablespoons chicken broth, and 4 tablespoons schmaltz - mix all ingredients to make a paste and let it set 15 minutes so the cracker meal soaks up the broth and schmaltz (schmaltz sounds better than saying chicken/turkey FAT). I bake a chicken or turkey to get the schmaltz, which is rendered chicken or turkey fat (I have not made it the "proper" way in a skillet but my method works - if someone wants the "gribenes," get them at the 2nd Avenue Deli ). When you have the drippings for gravy from the baked chicken or turkey, chill it and it will separate... schmaltz on the top - drippings on the bottom for gravy. All this from a non Kosher cook.:biggrin2: My sailing partner and his wife were impressed and gave me even more pointers on perfect matzo ball soup as that is their heritage.

Wet your hands and make small balls out of the paste that you will drop into the boiling chicken stock, then turn the broth down to simmer. I cook it for about 20 minutes and the cooked matzo balls will grow in size and float. It doesn't last in my house - when it is cooked - it is GONE as folks are lined up for it - Andy and Greg were the first ones to get a cup and ask for seconds. Add cracked pepper to the paste for a chicken soup that will clear out the sinuses - I am staving off the flu and colds with this stuff (and my hand sanitizer!).

My oyster or clam chowder recipe will be next... too much salt water in my veins to totally rely on venison and pheasants (we raise pheasants and do hunt whitetail deer and consume them...I have some good recipes for venison and pheasant and have yet to have a "bad piece" - we have a good processor here in town... even my mom who loves her beef (I don't like beef or pork products) could not believe how tender and mild the steaks I brought for Thanksgiving were. From her, that was a BIG compliment. My stepdad liked the venison, too - he still cannot believe that I like hunting but I told him I like to know what I am eating and where it came from.

Back to the farm... It is snowing here and Quinn not only rolled in something very foul (prior to the snow sticking) and evil smelling but he carried in clumps of it on his coat. The pond is frozen so he will have a quick date with the hose when I fill the water buckets in the barn. He looks pretty smug with himself tonight.

Even the cats caught a whiff of him and ran for parts unknown.

While Roxanne and Remy's anticipated Checkered Giant litter did not materialize, I do have some new bunnies coming in on December 19th - as I have been trying to develop a new herd of Hollands. I have a beautiful orange buck, a drop dead gorgeous broken tort buck and two tort does coming in. I have always been partial to the oranges and I am hoping this beautiful boy will help me produce a bright orange rabbit - I have only seen one Holland with this beautiful color - it was an intense, rich orange with white around her eyes and in the places the white should be... but she never produced a kit and I was on a waiting list for anything orange she produced.... In any case I am grateful to the breeder I am working with - I have been lucky to work with two talented breeders over the years.

I am hoping the broken tort will help improve some of Juno's faults and the new does will help work with Axel (and the kits Juno produces with her new suitors) as he has produced show winners for his former owner. He is still is my Prince Charming of the rabbitry - he still holds on to the grass ball I bought him as a toy... and he uses it to get my attention. Juno and Juliette have decided grass balls should be consumed ASAP... why not as Mom will get more for us... my Checkered Giants will be getting theirs soon.

So, my hands are blistered from cutting wire and building more hutches and I have to make a trip to the feed store to get more water bottles and hopper feeders but it is worth it.

My entries are in for the January 3rd show...

On the horse end of things Saoirse has learned how to "shake hands" on command and she is such a snuggle baby... she loves to be scratched and groomed and wil stand while I brush her without being tied. I like my horses to like me handling them...when they have to be crosstied for tacking up or clipping they know about that but grooming should be something they look forward to, want to have done and enjoy and when they see the brushes, I have them waiting in line.

It is funny but they will also wait "in line" to see the farrier or veterinarian... my horses are strange in that they crowd around the farrier or vet and watch their friends get worked on to the point of being a pain in the "arse"...(nudging the farrier to see what tools are in his pocket... or the vet to see what she has going on and who she smells like based on her other barn visits and even those here who get stuck with a needle STILL hang around to see what is going on, or to reassure the others that it is all OK and that being curious is worth it. Freedom surprises me the most as she was quite ill a few winters in a row and needed sedation to swallow a NG tube for an impaction colic (like stasis in bunnies), even sustaining a bloody nose in the processyet she is the first to seethe vet on her own terms.

I had a former farrier (retired) tell me that I had the most relaxed bunch of horses he had ever seen. My girls are all allowed to see and touch each other and they are not territorial about their space - Freedom will let Saoirse drink from her water bucket through the gates - and I try to include everyone in on any training that goes on. Any horse I break to ride is done among the company of their friends... until they are ready to venture out on their own, like Weatherly.

And, my cup of tea is empty... must change from work clothes to barn clothes and enjoy the lake effect snow and cold.

Life IS good.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey I am loving the fact my blog is on fire now!

Thanks to all who read and comment!!!
:inlove::yes::jumpforjoy:arty::happyrabbit::bunny18:trio

You rock!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 7, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Life is too short to carry around rotten baggage...
> ...


Hi Donna:

I would love your venison pie recipe!!! The suet crust sounds great!!!

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 7, 2009)

I love how your horses are so sociable . I can just picture them milling around the farrier, watching what's going on.

Can't wait to see your new bunnies - they sound wonderful!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 8, 2009)

Those hollands sound beautiful, I look forward to the pictures.

Dave


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 8, 2009)

recipe request noted - will get my act together and write it up! am supposed to be making a costume for the Rainbows Princess Christmas Party on saturday. some bright spark in girl guiding exeter thought that us leaders should dress up as well as the girls. yeah right! i shall be taking me toy frog!!!!! really! princess! at my age!

anyhew hoping that quinn is a bit cleaner......... brandy was not permitted to eat the dead cormorant washed up on exmouth beach yesterday, and is still sulking.

donna x


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 8, 2009)

Quinn had a date with the hose and a bottle of shampoo at 6AM... he is much cleaner but I cannot get the stink out of his kennel... He was not happy about getting his work washed off but at least I can be near him now.

For the sensitivity of a dog's nose... what the heck are they thinking if I am ready to gag at the scents they choose?!

One of the best kids' books Benn brought home was about a lady who did not get the call from her fairy godmother in time and she married a farmer - it was a great twist on the Cinderella story - her name was Fanny and her husband was something Jensen... it is never too late to be a princess! Enjoy the day - Saturday will find me hunting deer for the last weekend of shotgun season here. A good friend is coming to visit to hunt as well - he and my hubby have been friends for years.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 15, 2009)

And Splash leaves for a new home tomorrow... and some new Hollands will be joining me on Saturday... will post pics and their names then...

We moved Roxanne's hutch inside and the other extra large hutches will be moved in this weekend. She is enjoying the new space.

It is snowing here at a good clip - the phenomenon known as "lake effect snow" - cold air blows across the warmer lake water and creates snow on the opposite side.

Spoke with my stepdad last night - he said he feels great and if he hadn't gone to the ER for the initial pain, he would not know he had cancer. He had a biopsy done last Friday but the mass is so hard it broke the needle...which my physician friend who visited us last weekend said is not good and my stepdad's doc also said was not a good sign. Dad and I decided that they could be wrong...(the doctor that said Benn was a girl in the ultrasound was oh so wrong!LOL) and he is still going to the gym to work out and is living his life. It was good to talk with him on the phone for about an hour.

He always had a dream of owning an all black racehorse that was named Blacktop (he was a general contractor who did driveways back in the day) but I told him I don't have a racehorse, nor is it a colt, but she is all black and he'd love to see her go. He liked that... I am lucky to have survived my last outing last Saturday on Weatherly... she was full of herself - squealing, leaping in the air and wanting to run with yours truly on board... and I did work her on the line prior...but she wanted to "work" me.

January 3rd is creeping up - cannot wait for the first rabbit show of the season for me!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 16, 2009)

seem like there's going to be lots of pics to look at in the new year - what with new buns and showing


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 19, 2009)

The update... Splash and Radar left for new homes this week. Of the three boys, Stinger seemed to have the type I wanted - a cobby body, shorter ears and beautiful color - he just needs to grow his head out, which I feel he will do. I am hoping to see Radar regularly as he is the new show bunny for a young boy who is very interested in rabbits.

Empty cages do not stay empty long - I welcomed more dream Holland Lop rabbits - a gorgeous orange senior buck named JNJ Hawkeye (I am partial to the orange rabbits), and a gorgeous broken tort, White River's Segal. Segal also shares my son Benn's birthday - December 6th. I have to get his show record - he placed third at the Holland Lop national show if I am remembering correctly.

While the does and Hawkeye settled in the barn just fine, Segal looked like he was cold and unsettled so he is in the house in his new cage right now... I will have to acclimate him to barn life but I am enjoying his company right now. He is posing in his cage, quietly observing what is happening around him, but he holds his pose...he is just breathtaking... then he did a binky. He had some nice get at the breeders' rabbitry...I feel very blessed with the new additions - much better than jewelry or fancy clothes for the holidays!

And, as I hope to produce a quality line of orange Hollands, a future brood doe is maturing at my friend's rabbitry - she is too little to leave her mom and siblings and she will be worth the wait. I got to hold her and bond with her a bit today.

Also, two does joined my herd - Dan's Trisa and Dan's Lenka. Both are beautiful brood does... they are torts from two of my favorite Holland sires.

So, it's a gotcha day for Trisa, Lenka, Segal and Hawkeye...and time for evaluation to see who is getting bred to whom as my line develops.

Back to my much loved Checkered Giants, Roxanne was not happy about the cold weather we are having and when I scooped her up to hold her, she snuggled in close to me and relaxed in my arms... it shocked me - a Checkered Giant who likes to snuggle, even if it was to soak up the heat I was radiating (hot flashes make me a warm target for those who are cold). Her sister Calliope is the same way - Calliope's littermate Grace is my "wild child."

Whew... a long day in the car, getting lost (even with GSP and faulty MapQuest directions) was worth it.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 20, 2009)

the new buns sound sooo beautiful - especially the orange buck!

it got down to -4 a couple of nights ago. went out to the bunnery to find my two stretched outin full bunny-lounging mode on the one bit of the concrete not covered by fleeces and blankets.:shock::grumpy: honestly, you bend over backwards to keep them warm and they dont want to know!


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine are the same way - I had the last outdoor hutch secured with boards and tarps layered... a beautiful pile of straw for Remy and Jared to nest in and they destroyed the pile and rearranged it to their liking. They are quite the pair.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 20, 2009)

phew! now i can stop the guilt trip!! nice to know mine arent the only ones:bunnydance:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 20, 2009)

Great update, I can't remember have you posted pics of your orange lops?

(wabbitdad, I have got to check to see who is logged in!)


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 20, 2009)

I have not posted pics of the new crew yet... they have been here 24 hours... Benn had the camera last and I have to find it....:grumpy:

My son Andy's girlfriend has a sablepoint Holland Lop named Celia that he said goes nuts for a treat called Yogies.... Roxanne, Juliette, Lenka, Hawkeye and Stinger have agreed that Yogies rock the house... I also bought fresh parsley and everyone was pretty excited about that as well. Stinger even sprayed me so I know I am his.

Segal was able to transition outside today as the temps have moderated significantly to what he is used to. He is a finicky rabbit (eating his hay butpicking at his pellets - he looks at me like he thinks I am trying to poison him), but is pooping and drinking OK... I think he is going to be the one to give me fits for sure! His former owner said he is like that normally so this will be a new experience for me - a finicky rabbit! He and Juno have been eyeing each other so I imagine they will be exchanging phone numbers soon enough. I found a hay ball with a bell like the one he had at his former home and I stuffed it with some parsley anda Yogie treat so he should have fun pulling it apart.

The new does have willow balls to play with - Lenka loves shoving hers around... Trisa sits in her corner and contemplates hers.

Hawkeye is a pretty mellow buck... I can't wait to see what he produces... I may cross him to Juno as she has some colors in her pedigree that may work well with him.... we are trying to get in shape for our show in January 3rd.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 24, 2009)

Segal, after getting Juno and Trisa's phone numbers and dates, is now chowing down on his food. Axel got Lenka's phone number and was grateful for a doe for the holidays. More nest boxes are on my Christmas list now.  Hawk and Stinger will have to wait for another time... looking forward to our first show of the season on January 3, 2010!

Lenka is very friendly - a snuggle doe.

Roxanne got some cuddle time with the colder temps... she growled when I cleaned her cage but was happy when I scooped her up and snuggled her. The same happened with Juliette but she did not growl.

Trisa's dam will be joining us in January - I am going to try some of my tricks to see if I can get her to conceive - it may be a longshot but her genetics are worth it.

My orange doe (almost weanable) will also be joining us - she is broodier than her sisters but she's got the lovely color... I will have to think of a name for her unless her breeder provides me with a name.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 27, 2009)

And the not so good news added to the blog - stepdad's cancer is stage IV pancreatic and liver cancer. He is not doing chemo - can't say I blame him there. He called to wish me Merry Christmas as I was in bed with the flu and I so wanted to be up to chat more.

Felt better today - clipped show bunnies's nails and am counting down the days until the show next Sunday.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so sorry about your stepdad. Glad to hear your feeling better.

Dave


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 29, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am so sorry about your stepdad. Glad to hear your feeling better.
> 
> Dave



Thank you - I have a show to be well for this coming Sunday - the debut of my Checkered Giants and to see how the new Hollands and my first kit produced in a number of years fare on the table.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 29, 2009)

hugs and good wishes coming your way. paws crossed for a sucessful show:bunnydance:


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 31, 2009)

I finish trimming the Checkered Giants' nails in the AM - thank goodness for a 4 day weekend and since I am cleaning, multiple buns can take a turn in da house.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year everybun:bunnydance::bunnydance:

donna x


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year to you!

Grace and Calliope moved into the barn today - now just the boys have an outdoor hutch... hope to move them in soon but they are in a more secure, windproof hutch now. 

It is cold here today and snowing.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 3, 2010)

Darn insomnia! Doesn't help that I have a rabbit show later today and I am just too excited to sleep... 

The wind has not let up... lake snow is flying at 2:15AM and the remnants of a fire in the fireplace have me up...waiting to hear from youngest son Benn who has not texted me his whereabouts... he had work but this is late even for him...

The day involved rotations of bringing water bottles out to the warren and making sure anyone who was thirsty had a workable bottle...after many New Years nursing my mini horse Freedom through impaction colics, hydration is a priority. Even Freedom knows to drink well when I am in the barn now...our veterinarian called those visits her Christmas bonus...but Freedom made her work for it as she was not a good patient...

Got my truck fixed - new batteries have it revving like a champ... new universal joint to prevent the axle from breaking...

In a few hours I am loading rabbits and off to my first show with Checkered Giants and a Holland I bred... and a few I wanted the judge's opinion on.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope it went well! and I hope your son made it home safely.

Dave


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 10, 2010)

A good show - Axel, my old Holland Lop buck was Best Opposite in the Open Holland Lop show and Roxanne was BOB in the Checkered Giants and Remy was Best Opposite.

Benn had an accident this week - first time he met black ice at speed and hit a ditch. Mild concussion... gave notice at work when they would not let him go home early and now they are bargaining with him to his favor.

Cold here with a nasty wind...everyone is snug in their cages with hay, carrots, treats and a good swig of water before things were freezing... my father-in-law is excited I have rabbits again as he can use the manure on his roses.

Rode Weatherly in the snow yesterday after she had a few weeks off... she was good and it was exhilarating to be trotting through the drifts (and not get bucked off).

Even when the weather is cold I find a way to enjoy it.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am glad Benn is o.k. Is his employer feeling bad because they did not let him go home early?

Congrats on the show, sounds like things went well.

Dave


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not know but at least he is employed and other stores are soliciting him to work there but I am hoping he stays put, even despite the little boss problem as he can always transfer to NYC provided he gets into LIM or FIT as planned...

Gorgeous warm day here - partly sunny, 40 degrees Fahrenheit... no frozen bottles and lots of binkies from Segal, Calliope and Grace. Bonus chinning from Segal and Roxanne and the full bunny flop from Stinger and Hawk... "fat day" I have had. 

Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I do not know but at least he is employed and other stores are soliciting him to work there but I am hoping he stays put, even despite the little boss problem as he can always transfer to NYC provided he gets into LIM or FIT as planned...
> 
> Gorgeous warm day here - partly sunny, 40 degrees Fahrenheit... no frozen bottles and lots of binkies from Segal, Calliope and Grace. Bonus chinning from Segal and Roxanne and the full bunny flop from Stinger and Hawk... "fat day" I have had.
> 
> Denise


I read this all 3 times b4 I realized u triple posted:headsmack


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 15, 2010)

:bunnydance:congratulations to all those buns who did so well at the show.

all the snow has meltedhere - buns and dogs loved it whilst it lasted


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I do not know but at least he is employed and other stores are soliciting him to work there but I am hoping he stays put, even despite the little boss problem as he can always transfer to NYC provided he gets into LIM or FIT as planned...
> ...


I only hit Submit once and got the extra posts...:grumpy:

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

Quinn: Saoirse and I will be taking over the blog today. Had a most excellent time in the field... found something great to roll in... the best part it was light in color so Mom didn't see it right away. And the scent was oh, so....

Saoirse: Great smelling? Says you. 


Quinn: Hey, horses roll in poop... I saw you take a roll in some of Freedom's offerings...

Saoirse: It is not rolling in poop - it is called taking on the scent of the herd so you don't get your butt kicked... You really need a bath...you smell like ^$%#! That's what Mom would say...


Quinn: And what does she know? She would ruin my good work by washing me - like the day I almost became a black Lab. I like smelling strong...I don't want to smell flowery...

Saoirse: Well, you are kind of a wimp...if the smell fits, wear it.

Quinn: And just what is that supposed to mean?

Saoirse: Well, when that car came up the driveway you hid behind a tree and barked. Bridget had to go see who it was.

Quinn: (clearing his throat) My bark sounds more ferocious when I am hiding...

Saoirse: Whatever. On with the blog, dog-man.

Quinn: Bridget found the scent of a mouse down by the pond and was digging and digging but she couldn't find it. I tried to help and Saoirse got in the way...

Saoirse: Well, you uncovered some tasty green grass... figured I could eat it while you and Bridget were on the mouse mission... which failed. Why would you want to eat mice?

Quinn: It's fast food - quick and easy to get and very tasty.

Saoirse: Ugh!

Quinn: Then we took a walk past the pond on the snowmobile trail and into the field and all of a sudden Saoirse took off like her tail was on fire...Mom could barely hold you back. No warning, no nothing. At least Weatherly squeals before she takes off.

Saoirse: That ruins all the fun. I am entitled to run, buck and play as I wish.

Quinn: Is that what you call it? How about that tippy-toe trot thing you do with your tail up?

Saoirse: It's called feeling good about yourself.... Plus I like to see how fast I can run and turn.

Quinn: You almost ran over Mom...she's not as young as she used to be...

Saoirse: She got out of the way. I was glad it was warm out so I could run without my coat. Anything else to say?

Quinn: Posing for the picture was a pain. You kept moving...

Saoirse: There was grass to eat. And why would I sit quietly with a critter who thinks I wouldserve up bestin his dog dish and who smells like....

Quinn: Hey, I only gave you a dog kiss... I didn't bite you....

Saoirse: Well, you tasted me. A lick qualifies as tasting.

Quinn: Silly horse. Got to go - there are things to explore in the field, things to dig up and eat and have to chase Bridget about just to keep her on her toes. She gets lazy and likes to sleep in the laundry sink with her blanket and food dish.









Saoirse: Time to eat! Time to play! Time to see what the giant rabbits have in their feed hoppers...but I have to do that when Mom doesn't have the camera.









More later... from the rabbitry.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 17, 2010)

brandy replies - firstly i am impressed with the rolling!! secondly (assumes matronly voice) what is this hiding behind a tree that i am reading about!:shock: i am so not impressed. i almost fell off me sofa! really! i shall not be letting me daughter read your blog if you are going to be such a bad example. when one's property is approached by persons unknown one must bark deeply and loudly. jumping up at the door is also acceptable.

im now going to lie in front of the fire to recover.

regards to your crew and all at the farm

brandy


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> brandy replies - firstly i am impressed with the rolling!! secondly (assumes matronly voice) what is this hiding behind a tree that i am reading about!:shock: i am so not impressed. i almost fell off me sofa! really! i shall not be letting me daughter read your blog if you are going to be such a bad example. when one's property is approached by persons unknown one must bark deeply and loudly. jumping up at the door is also acceptable.
> 
> im now going to lie in front of the fire to recover.
> 
> ...



Quinn: OK, now that Saoirse is not around, I'm a wuss. It is easier to let Bridget go bark and if the person tries to get her, at least I will be safe. I really do hide behind a tree and let Bridget see if the coast is clear. Better to be safe than sorry.

Juno: You should have seen the two dogs hiding in the barn when a neighbor was shooting. I was busy working on my nestbox for the litter due on Wednesday and both dogs were hiding. Thank goodness the weather has been warmer - all of us rabbits enjoy having access to unfrozen water.

Update:

Juno is the only one expecting - Trisa and Lenka did not take so we will try again. Holland Lop litter due on Wednesday; new does Hope and orange junior brood doe that I am going to name Brielle arrive tomorrow.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 18, 2010)

brandy writes : men!!! honestly!!! tho' they do say the best man for any job is a woman.

anyhew we here in devon think that 'brielle' is a lovely name - had to google it and the town in holland of that name looks lovely. there seemed to be one in new jersey also but by that time donna had gone off on one of her history jaunts, and was pointing out how the original names has been anglicized....i thinks it's her age as she has decided to re-read 'pride and prejudice'.

we await pics.....

yours from in front of the fire

brandy x


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 19, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> brandy writes : men!!! honestly!!! tho' they do say the best man for any job is a woman.
> 
> anyhew we here in devon think that 'brielle' is a lovely name - had to google it and the town in holland of that name looks lovely. there seemed to be one in new jersey also but by that time donna had gone off on one of her history jaunts, and was pointing out how the original names has been anglicized....i thinks it's her age as she has decided to re-read 'pride and prejudice'.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brandy - off to the barn with camera in hand - 



Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooooh pictures!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 21, 2010)

And hopefully I have some kits waiting - off to the barn!



Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 23, 2010)

Sure enough there were six kits waiting for me when I got to the barn, tucked away in their next box. Juno has grown into a big doe - too big to continue showing but she is the most amazing mum rabbit.

Last night involved a large bag of carrots, some oats and some apples. I was everybody's favorite then.

And the complaints of hubby are back... we are still in the year of "Let's get Benn graduated and see what we are going to do." 

The complaints - "We have nothing in common." I try to make an effort - all of a sudden he was going skiing this morning with a client who calledd last night - I sail in the summer with the client. I asked if I could go too... knowing the answer: "No, I am leaving now" which translates into "You have to go feed your animals, which I hate and don't want." Attempts to try to get him to socialize with people I like are always met with a brick wall: "I don't want to that. I don't want to hang with those people." The problem is they don't drink like he and his friends do and in order to clear my own head, I have switched from glasses of wine at night to tea and feel great and clear headed. Why try to keep up with the Joneses when they are headed down a road I do not want to travel on?

As July 16th approaches I decided to look at things a bit more courageously than I have in the past. After over 25 years together and almost 22 years of marriage, it has to count for something. I started looking at modular homes and property that I could have a tiny house on - a house of my own. After all, hubby told me the other night "Figure out what you need to live on." I found a little Cape Cod and an eight acre plot of land down the road that I would need about 6,000 down on... will have to cross the bridge on the house when I figure out the land. I have to get creative there but the most important thing is that I can see outside the box finally - that I am not a victim - I am an adult and will move forward.

My family is in CT and CA but I have a good job here with health benefits and a pension and I love what I do, even though it is not "big bucks." So it makes sense to stay and enjoy my job, my sons (who are 18 and almost 20) and most importantly, my horses and rabbits and the dogs.

It took a lot of soul searching and strength to come to that decision so when hubby comes back at me I will have an answer. 

Going out to feed those that matter in my life. 
Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 23, 2010)

:hug: sometimes the most courageous thing we can do is to listen to that inner voice. good luck in following this new path. my pm boxes are always open if you want to rant:hug:



roxy and hartleybun like the sound of a bag of carrots and wish the new mum well.

xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish I had some wise words to offer. Sometimes you need to do what is best for you and your sanity. My PM box as always is open.

Dave


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you.:group:

Sanity is looking ahead rather than looking at the bad that has happened. I have the power to choose my life course... the always scary part is going into unchartered waters but even a smart captain pilots his ship out of stormy water as sooner or later something will break that will compromise the captain's safety. It is the laws of nature. The roller coaster of good and bad that my life has been has worn this old vessel out...time to find a safe harbor for repairs. (I do love sailing - racing to be specific.)

Family in CT wants me back "home" in the area and said they can do what is needed to get me to heal and get back on my feet. Their concern is that I have no friends here, which is true. I have friends I sail with but no close friends nearby and if my sons are not around and something happens with the diabetes, they are concerned nobody would find me. I am on the sensor which alerts me to the sudden drops but if the sensor fails without a blood sugar finger stick and a meter read there is no way to know what is going on. 

Then there is my job here with health insurance, and it is steady work - kids will always need to graduate and the main office needs a captain at the helm to help keep the principals and other staff on track. Dilemmas to consider but one day at a time.

I had Saoirse out to enjoy some warm temps - mid to high 40s on the Fahrenheit scale... sweater weather for me. She was running with all the horses except Weatherly (who could probably punt (American football term) her across the yard if Saoirse was not careful.

She started skittering on her toes with her tail up like a flag, then she went into a series of bucks and kicks and back to skittering again...

To quote a bull riding t-shirt I saw, for Saoirse, she was "one bucking thing after another." Luckily I was not on the receiving end of things.

And to quote Carrie Underwood's new song, "This is just my temporary home, it's not where I belong - it's just a place that I'm passing through."

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> And to quote Carrie Underwood's new song, "This is just my temporary home, it's not where I belong - it's just a place that I'm passing through."
> 
> Denise



True

Luckily you weren't on Saoirse, that sounds like it could have been painful.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 25, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And to quote Carrie Underwood's new song, "This is just my temporary home, it's not where I belong - it's just a place that I'm passing through."
> ...



LOL - Saoirse is a pocket horse so her antics are "cute" - it is when Weatherly does stuff like that that I might think about letting her run about and get her wild side out before I even consider climbing aboard.

Update on Juno and her remaining three kits - I brought Juno inside as she did not look happy that I pulled the box and the kits are warm and nursing, Juno is not happy being inside - she looks a little stressed as her radar ear is going back up but some parsley had her reconsidering the situation. The kits look better to me.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 25, 2010)

:hug:i love the sailing analogies, they are very apt for charting one's way thru life. you are very lucky to have such a loving family. after years of raising children and thinking about others all the time, it cant be easy to think of yourself. my grandmother's maxim was that god never gives you more than he knows you can handle. he may get a piece of my mind one day


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 27, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :hug:i love the sailing analogies, they are very apt for charting one's way thru life. you are very lucky to have such a loving family. after years of raising children and thinking about others all the time, it cant be easy to think of yourself. my grandmother's maxim was that god never gives you more than he knows you can handle. he may get a piece of my mind one day



LOL - My first conversation with God will be about the extended warranty on my parts... bad lungs, bad elbows, bad knee, faulty pancreas... they certainly didn't work like I thought they should!:biggrin2: Luckily I came with a side of stamina...

Just taking it one day at a time... planning and plotting life's course. Benn asked me why I would stay in the area if it was just for my job... he said living for a job is not a good idea and I really have nothing else here other than work. In CT I have my family - mum, sister and hubby and my nieces, my brother, my stepdad... my real dad is in CA. They want me there in case anything happens with the diabetes (they are worried I might not wake up - they watched me fall into insulin shock at the beach), and said they will help me get on my feet.

Just the thought of a life without beer in it will be a blessing - I have always hated the stuff and will be glad to be free of it dictating everything in my life. 

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 28, 2010)

:hug: benn makes a good point! sometimes the young see things much more clearly than us.

xx


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 29, 2010)

One day at a time...but feeling pretty good!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 31, 2010)

Cold here today... off to change out the water bottles and enjoy cold sunshine and temps around 3 Fahrenheit...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 21, 2010)

Back after a bout with the stomach bug... thanks to an assistant principal who decided to come to school with it and hovered long enough around my desk to pass it on despite hand sanitizer and disinfectants...then a bout with larnygitis and now a good cough that is keeping me up at night and an infection at the site where my sensor was for my insulin pump - I am off to a good start this year...

Benn and my hubby are in Aruba now for a father son trip... good for them as both have to understand how to deal with one another... hubby's yowl of "Omigod he has sexy go-go pants in the suitcase..." Benn had a pair of leather pants he had packed... I had to difuse the situation with my stock response - they are not Captain Fantastic pants so leave the kid alone... but I am not enjoying being in a town with no friends to chat with and despite medication my winter depression is kicking my butt hard...

On a lighter note Juno and her three kits are watching the Olympics with me... they are old enough to determine the broken tort is a buck - his name is Bunky and he is a character.

The two blacks are does - the larger one is Jezebel and the smaller one is Jemima... Jemima is friendlier than Jezebel, who sits next to Juno surveying the world.

Bunky and Jezebel's ears have lopped... Jemima is still not fully lopped...she has Juno's "radar left ear." I am hoping to show the three to see what they can do as juniors.

Going to visit my stepdad and family in April for Easter... my sister said he has a lot of energy and is keeping busy but his pain is spreading to his back... which is a sign that the cancer continues to spread... I am hoping he will try Caisse tea (also known as Essiac - a herbal remedy that my veterinarian used on a dog that had the same malignant cancer as my Basset Hound and the dog on the tea survived the cancer that killed Emily - my vet wished she had known about it when she diagnosed Emily at the time)... he has nothing to lose at this point... and we are not ready and he is not ready to go yet...

Benn got accepted at one of the colleges he applied to in NYC... Greg is doing well at his college program and Andy is working hard to get through his math courses...

Whew... time for tea and my spot on the couch. I am not liking this isolation.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am glad your feeling better somewhat. I love people who share there illness with others. I hope the infection heals quickly.

Glad to hear about the bunners I doing good.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 22, 2010)

:welcome2 those bunnies sound lovely! sorry to read you have been ill - luckily nothing but colds and coughs for us:X on a positive note congrats to ben on being accepted at college:bunnydance: and i am so not jealous that he is still young enough to wear leather.......:biggrin2:

dogs and buns have all had their vaccinations and health checks so church mice are richer. only compensation was handsome young vet


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 22, 2010)

When Benn gets back from Aruba with the camera I can update my picture. He tells me the weather is warm and so is the ocean... snowing here with a big storm threatening Friday...

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 24, 2010)

The way this weather is lately, it might be if he can get back. It would be tough stranded in Aruba.


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 28, 2010)

Benn and hubby made it back but Benn's camera was stolen... we have snowdrifts here at my farm that range from four to five and a half feet... snowday on Friday but I went to work and get a day off in May for coming in... I'd rather spend time outside in my garden!

Got a surprise today - Roxanne had her kits today - a surprise as I did not palpate anything and all of a sudden she is carrying straw in her mouth with that doe-in-labor look... don't know how many I have... all arrived alive and I got them to their box so they could stay warm.

Roxanne was very defensive of her new babies so I am letting her relax and have her babies well padded in their nest box...

Just amazing that a year ago I was on the hunt for Checkered Giants and today, I have been blessed with a litter. Now just hoping the little ones survive.

:highfive::inlove::jumpforjoy::yes:

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 1, 2010)

:inlove:goes away to prepare for cute baby checkered giant pics!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 1, 2010)

Took a count of the kits today - a solid black, a solid blue, three broken blacks that are beautifully marked and a broken blue. There was a second broken blue that was dead. :tears2::rainbow:

Guess the marked ones are technically "blue" and "black"... had to lure Roxanne away from the box with some parsley and Yogies... she is a growly bunny now since she became a mom.

On a horsey note, Mercy was invited to do the local humane society's telethon this coming weekend - she is going inside the mall to help raise funds to help the animals there.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 1, 2010)

Waiting impatiently for baby bunny pics!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 2, 2010)

I have to find a camera or see if we are purchasing a new one...I hate having things stolen... Andy might have my old one at college but I have to see if I can get a memory card for it...

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 3, 2010)

That sucks having your camera stolen.


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 25, 2010)

OK... my long awaited update...

Mercy did her telethon and two people called in donations of 3,000 and 2,000 US dollars to help our humane society because of her. She was so good giving kisses to people for a $1.00 or more donation and when my blood sugar dipped to a low of 42, she accompanied me to the food area where her body guard (aka the farm manager at the humane society) held her and I grabbed a sugary soda and some really good oatmeal cookies.

Juno's kits have been sold - all but Jemima, who is going to be a show bunny.

Roxanne and Remy's kits are at 5... one blue sport (or solid) doe, a marked blue doe, one marked black buck (the runt who almost expired due to the cold), one marked black doe and the 5th I have not been able to get my hands on. They are a source of joy for me with their youthful exuberance. Sadly, the large black self or sport buck died this week... but around me spring is happening... new bunnies impending... the return of the redwinged blackbirds on March 10th (one day late) and the song sparrows last weekend.

Segal is my heart bunny... he knows he is handsome and does everything he can to get my attention short of spraying me... today he hopped up to the door carrying his favorite toy... a rabbit safe rabbit rattle with wooden carrots on it. I just love this guy!

A show this Saturday... actually two shows in one. I am excited!

A trip to CT a week from today...going to have Easter with my sister and her family. My stepdad is not doing well - he hurt his knee, which keeps him from the gym, where he was going every day. He has lost a lot of weight from the cancer and his diabetes... I am looking forward to giving him what could be a last hug.

Benn did not get into the state school and we are looking at a private college we cannot afford... if the funding is there, maybe it will happen. If not, we may need to get creative.

Andy had a great spring break here with Greg, who was also on spring break... just like old times.

Had a great assembly at school today - if you Google "Jared Campbell" you will find his Blue Project presentation. It was a moving presentation to let kids know that they need to find "their blue" (a inspiration when he was walking on a cloudy day...and saw a small patch of blue sky and he got to thinking about how the sky is that blue beyond the grey cloud cover... and how that relays to life and those who see beyond the clouds and find their blue find inner peace and happiness) - and his songs are very inspirational. I almost cried during the song "In My Heart" about a boy named Michael who died from cancer... it made me think of my stepdad and what he is facing knowing he is dying. I leave a week from today... hopefully at this time next week I can get computer access and post from Connecticut.

And life is evolving for my senior son Benn and my seniors at school - all of a sudden they are thinking they did not order a cap and gown and this is my gift to them - I get their heights and place the order as they don't think about the ceremony... but I do as it is part of my job description. It is such a rite of passage and I love being involved.

Tomorrow I am playing in a kickball game against students with a team of teachers that I am old enough to be some of their moms... the Student Council adviser took my team name and is using it - "Granny (me) and the Brat Pack." Haven't played kick ball since I was 13... and I am 45, almost 46... LOL.... In any case I will provide comedic humor and maybe even get a chance to sprint the bases....

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 26, 2010)

Survived kickball and surprised the kids and younger teachers that "Granny" can kick a ball and run like heck! Game was tied 1-1... thanks to a home run by a younger math teacher. 

Oh, and it was about 32 degrees Fahrenheit and I was outside in a T-shirt and shorts... menopause is a benefit with the hot flashes as I had my own internal heat source working quite well while the youngsters and my boss were huddled in layers of sweats... even donated my coat to the student council advisor who was freezing even being bundled up!

Getting ready for tomorrow's show... carriers are ready... directions ready, truck fueled up... practiced posing for the Hollands and running for the Checkered Giants... and got Roxanne's kits on the table to run them for practice and they were champs!

Grace was the only CG rabbit ready to run... Calliope, Jared and Remy needed encouragement... it might be another embarrassing show for me in the Checkered Giant department but I figure, practice makes perfect! It is my second attempt showing this breed. No scratches or bite marks, either!

Of Roxanne and Remy's litter I have two marked black does, one marked black buck, one marked blue doe and a self doe.... I am so grateful and hope they continue to thrive.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 27, 2010)

Good show today - a post on the Rabbitry and Show Room area gives the update. 

Too tired to even think now - early AMs before rabbit shows involves caring for the horses and I am ready to crash... but first dinner with the whole family - Benn home from work, Greg visiting and Andy home. Andy was happy his rabbit Jared was BOB twice and even carried the heavy carriers to the barn for me! I was happy in the competitive Holland Lop world for Segal to get a Best Opposite of Breed...

Carrots all around!

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am glad you survived the kickball game. I am glad you had a good time at the show. They can make for a long day, but the fun while you are there is great.


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 28, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am glad you survived the kickball game. I am glad you had a good time at the show. They can make for a long day, but the fun while you are there is great.



And two days later after kickball I walk with a limp... it will take some horse liniment to get me moving normally again... gotta remember, I am not eighteen, I am not eighteen... I am not eighteen... :biggrin2:

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 29, 2010)

I know what you mean, I am soon to be 48 and I am already getting stuff from AARP.


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 30, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I know what you mean, I am soon to be 48 and I am already getting stuff from AARP.



Almost 46 here and while I haven't seen the AARP stuff yet the insurance companies are sending me a lot of junk on life insurance and leaving funds behind for my loved ones and oh, they will give me a great rate for a limited time because I am getting older.:shock: I was not planning on going anywhere....LOL

Yesterday Segal was not happy with the farrier and the hay farmer visiting the barn without going over to see him... he stomped his foot several times, and then raced about his cage letting centrifigal force take over as he raced the walls...

Had some quiet time in the barn with everyone after the farrier and farmer left and got to say... I always go back in the house with a smile on my face after an hour or two in the barn.

Waiting to hear on a well-known rescue rabbit who might be coming to live with me - if the transport can be coordinated to me, it is going to be a great weekend! It is going to be a great excuse to go to Petco for Yogies and rabbit toys.... 

Denise

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, it is going to be a lonely ride home for me... no news from the owners of the rescue bunny but at least the weather is nice for the long drive home.

Went to Misquamicut (Rhode Island) yesterday and went up to my knees in the ocean... cold but was so refreshing... the sand is starting to warm up and the smells of summer were emanating from the sand and surf.

Had a great visit with my stepdad - he has lost a lot of weight but is almost 6 months into his diagnosis and he said he is still here and I love his attitude. He taught me how to play dice at the casino and we spent an hour on a poker slot machine playing a game - and we played with a coupon the casino gave him. We also had a good lunch.

My nieces love when I visit as I clean their chicken coop for them... I love taking care of the 20 hens they have and gathering still-warm eggs. We celebratedmy nieces' birthday over the weekend and I have an assembly at their school before I head home.

There is nothing like New England where I am staying - miles of stone fences...fields... and ocean nearby. It was a good break to have before I find myself tomorrow morning at my desk, back at work.

Andy and Benn reported the rabbits and horses are well - can't wait to see how big the Checkered Giant babies have gotten in the 5 days that I have been away.

I also missed two 90 degree Fahrenheit days being down here... that is way too hot for me!

While I was away, I had a man call who wanted a Holland Lop rabbit for Easter and he "wanted to get it on Saturday." Talk about desperation in his voice (although the drive to my farm would have deterred him and I was not home anyway) and thinking about Easter rabbits that might be forgotten in a week I was glad to say "No, I do not have any for sale." Hope he made it chocolate for his kids.

Happy (Hoppy) Monday!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 9, 2010)

Home again as of Monday...

Checkered Giant babies have grown immensely...

In contact with owner of rescue bunny and hoping he gets transport to me... there is a lot of love going on here in my barn and there is always room for one more in the house....

Rough day at work... actually rough week at work. Took a gentle "reaming" to heart as a call to go beyond what I do to make sure I am always striving for excellence but I am still feeling the sting...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 14, 2010)

And the song sparrows have been singing around the barn... cup & saucer magnolias in bloom - tulips threatening to bloom... bunnies are all doing well... Segal is greeting me with his rattle... Brielle presses her nose to the bars and asks to be let out... she is a rabbit that likes to do the "bunny flop."

Roxanne's kits are growing still - they make me laugh as they will stand still and erupt into a series of binkies and jumps that pop into the air as if a firecracker popped under their tails - they get that much height.

Another show planned for May 8th if all is well with my stepdad... he has kidney failure now and got into an accident - nobody else was hurt and he damaged only his car but I am wondering if he will now let my sister take him places instead...it stinks not being close enough so I could help him.

Going to ride Weatherly - hoping she feels like getting out and being a good girl today...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 15, 2010)

Good, quiet ride yesterday to make sure the "gas pedal" on Weatherly worked and it did - she is remembering how to steer and walk when asked to... so going to try again before the weather goes downhill.

And, I have some time for bunnies... just me and the dogs and the horses and rabbits for a few more hours.

:biggrin2::jumpforjoy:

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 20, 2010)

Off to the barn in a minute to find that peaceful place away from life...

It is tough contemplating the death of a loved one. Farm life is comforting to me as things grow in the spring, grow to potential in the summer, are harvested in the fall and die or rest beneath snow in winter to be reborn again in spring. It is a good rhythm to living. 

Working at a school provides that same rhythm... September you get started... persevere to the December break... work through it without getting bitter that the boat still needs to be rowed while the rest of the crew (teachers and kids) gets a much needed break...January brings midterms, then second semester, February break (still rowing the boat while others get a break), the long month of March, then April and April break (still rowing here to keep the boat moving)...then the final sprint to the finish line of finals, graduation and then the prep for September again... and I take a vacation here...

The year is frought with seniors suffering from senioritis... some drop out, some pull themselves together... the death of two former students that graduated the same year as Andy (2008) when they decided to go canoeing at 1:30AM on a tempetuous lake last weekend... teachers and other loved staff members retiring and new ones taking their places...some getting laid off due to budget cuts... yet time marches on and we get to the end of the year, to plan for next year. We have no idea what it holds in store for us so we get each day with a smile and forge onward as life continues onward.

But the rhythms cycle through. Bad farming years involve lost or destroyed crops due to weather, lost horses, lost baby rabbits and we still persevere because spring always comes and there is that wonderful renewal. I wander the fields in search of coltsfoot - which sends up a little yellow flower when snow can still fall... for the sound of redwinged blackbirds that arrive around March 9th here... for farmers plowing fields... for their spreading a winter's worth of manure to turn under with the plows... the sight of winter wheat growing green and proliferating under the springtime sun... crocuses bloom and fade to be replaced by daffodils, to be replaced by tulips then irises and the wisteria... by then the veggie and flower garden is trying to grow to maturity for another season, despite drought, hail or too much rain.

I am hoping my stepdad finds peace from the pancreatic cancer that altered all our lives so drastically but I am grateful that I have had the time to call him and tell him I love him... to visit... the poor parents of those deceased boys had no warning and had to wait days for recovery.

In the nestbox that Lenka has are three beautiful kits by Segal - two torts and a broken tort... we lost Juno's three and Trisa's four... but Lenka's three survived. In a neighboring cage are Roxanne's five kits that bring a smile to my face. There were losses in the litter but five faces greet me daily.

So, while my stepdad's life here is fading, I know he will be reborn to something better... I just told him that when he gets his wings, to make sure he checks in from time to time.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 22, 2010)

A better day for stepdad - new meds took care of the pain and the stomach problems so he was able to relax and sleep and was able to see his sister, his nephew and his neighbor at my sister's yesterday.

Cold here today with that 4 letter "s" word falling from the sky on my way to work - it is still cool out now. Off to spend time with the rabbits in the barn.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 23, 2010)

in reply to your post 20 april - what a poignant piece yet so true. i found it very touching. i like to think that my mum and grandparents 'look in' every so often. a very moving blog entry.

on a lighter note - we actually have sunshine


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 23, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> in reply to your post 20 april - what a poignant piece yet so true. i found it very touching. i like to think that my mum and grandparents 'look in' every so often. a very moving blog entry.
> 
> on a lighter note - we actually have sunshine



Sunshine is so good!!! I am enjoying it through a window right now until I get to the barn in a moment!

Without sounding "touched" or "creepy" I "see" my grandparents often - especially when times are tough for me. I was very close to them and my sons have identified a being they saw in their rooms as my grandma. It is comforting and lets me know there is life beyond... makes the impending situation with dad more bearable... and his friends have reported seeing his mom and sister who died within days of each other... which he told me about. I tell him when he "gets his wings" to make sure he visits!!!

I had a psychic reading done and confirmed I have many relatives who have passed on about me - some I know and others who passed before me, that try to bolster me. I was also encouraged to see a Reiki master for further teaching and the little I have read has me interested. There is so much out there we don't know about and my mind is open.

My sister (masters in psychology - licensed social worker in her state) read a book that put her at ease about dad's situation and after reading it, I was hooked - life is intertwined and repeats so we learn lessons - a far cry from my teachings in the Catholic Church but I am looking beyond those teachings as mere men do not know the mysteries of the universe... some may have insight yet one law runs deep and my grandpa always said it to me - Treat others as you would like to be treated.

My other rule is "What goes around, comes around." Hence, I try to greet all with a smile and want to help as best I can... what you send forth comes back threefold.

On that note, there was a post I commented on on another thread that was closed that I will share my insight on.

We are the stewards of the animals in our care and we must do what is best for them. After much consideration, I placed my pot belly pigs with a coworker with a larger herd as I felt here they were not living to their potential... and they are doing very well. It was tough but I felt their needs and tried to deliver. The reports I am getting is that they are thriving and interacting - better than I was doing for them and I felt that from them, even though they doubted it at first.

Animals will tell us what they need... my rabbits, horses, dogs, pheasants, cats and snake remind me of what they need in their worlds. I am blessed that I want to learn, yet wise enough to know I am not and never will be an expert. Anyone who professes themselves to be an expert has much to learn... life with animals is an ongoing lesson... sometimes sweet, other times bittersweet, and other times it... pardon my American English... it sucks... but life is always a lesson to be learned from.

Mercy will be doing "Farm Day" at our local humane society tomorrow... learning to speak horse she taught me over the years - how to interact with people of different abilities - how to be gentle with some and eager with others... as my rabbits try to educate me each day...even 15 day old kits have opinions I have had to question when they started venturing out at 10 days with eyes still sealed and no nestbox eye...but when it was below 32F here today, even they were nestled in the nest box. The eyes opened at 14 days... oh, the experience of living and "seeing" for the first time...

Always, in my humble opinion...and grateful to be a student of life in all its forms....

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 24, 2010)

another post that strikes a chord with me. after years of the doctrine of the catholic church that i was brought up in, i too started opening my mind. the final straw was being told that the reason i couldnt carry a child to term was because i had married a protestant.:banghead 

over the years i've learnt to open my eyes and mind  chris has said that i ought to move toglastonburyim beginning to think that animals have entered my life for a reason - they certainly are great teachers

good luck to mercy - hope the fame doesnt go to her head!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 24, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> another post that strikes a chord with me. after years of the doctrine of the catholic church that i was brought up in, i too started opening my mind. the final straw was being told that the reason i couldnt carry a child to term was because i had married a protestant.:banghead
> 
> over the years i've learnt to open my eyes and mind  chris has said that i ought to move toglastonburyim beginning to think that animals have entered my life for a reason - they certainly are great teachers
> 
> good luck to mercy - hope the fame doesnt go to her head!



Animals are the best teachers as they do see more than we are capable of. Watching Mercy analyze people in a split second and coming forward, maybe kissing someone on the hand if they were tentative, and absolutely kissing others all over their faces... and then being reserved with others.... I just take my cues from her.

I married a Protestant as well and that made me "going to Hell" according to some relatives. I said, well, in my married years I have been faithful (unlike the one hurling stones at me), I will let God decide when I get to meet him - after all, He is in charge, not a bunch of egotistical people down here. :whistling

The more I study and learn, what I realize is thatlife is about love. It is a universal feeling and energy.

Mercy likes the cameras and attention but she came home today after painting pictures and giving kisses to people of all ages and she immediately found a dusty spot to roll in.

A young lady and her mom came up to us - they were filmed in our Animal Planet video back in 2003... and they remembered... and I remembered them. Amazing the lives Mercy has touched.

Oh, and the bunnies up for adoption... there was a cute dwarf cross... broken tort... and a Dutch... and an agouti of some type... thank goodness all my cages are spoken for!!!!

Today was a great day...and any day that Mercy and I get to spend together and converse to the amazement of people watching, I hope lets them know that animals are intelligent, are capable of conversing with us, and are a wonderful gift.

Mercy will not "mess" in public and even though she had a stall for potty breaks, she chose not to use it as people watched her in the stall. At the end of our day, when the crowds tapered off, she found a corner... but she "held it" from 10:30AM to 3:30PM...because she will not mess in public or if she feels she is being "watched." I did not train her this way... just a quirk of nature, I guess.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2010)

And as things are growing and blooming all around me, I lost Remy, the blue Checkered Giant senior buck some time during the night - he was flopped on his side, the cage not disturbed, no blood, no diarrhea, normal poops... the nature of rabbits is they are here for a little bit and they touch our lives and then they get their wings.

I will let my stepdad know about Remy... if a big marked blue rabbit with huge ears is there at his "getting his wings" ceremony, that he is there from me... he is already waiting to see his elderly cat that had to be PTS a month ago - the cat made it to the age of 18.

I do have Remy's brother Jared and Remy & Roxanne's kits (four does and a buck) and Calliope is expecting a Jared litter...

It is raining lightly here but signs of spring are all around - sad to lose those we love, even when they have long ears, whiskers and twitchy noses.

Binky free Remy...

Denise


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that.



RIP Remy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2010)

:hug1


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 26, 2010)

It is still a shock to see his empty cage...

Lenka's kits are working on their cuteness to get my mind off of things... gave Roxanne's kits a box with cutouts to destroy... they LOVE doing that...

Segal reminds me "Hey, up here!" He is a good boy about not spraying me, especially since he is top of the stack and he would get me in the head if he was so inclined...

Kids and teachers were back today... if one more person asked me how my break was... arrgh!:grumpy

I do not get the holiday breaks off...someone has to help steer the ship and I am coming into my busy time of year with graduation and awards night... but I am grateful for work so I try to smile it off but to those that had a week off and time by the ocean, I am definitely jealous!!!!!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 27, 2010)

And with the veterinarian out again to try to vaccinate Weatherly (she did not succeed but I did after some talking and gently arguing with Weatherly)...

Stepdad is excited to receive a CD I bought him and mailed to him tomorrow...

Kits are doing well... 

Today, life is good. It is good to be thankful.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 29, 2010)

Dad got the CD in time to listen to it yesterday and my sister had it playing for him all day today as dad going downhill quickly, as my sister said. She said when I talked to her briefly that Dad called me "his Christmas angel." He saw the priest today and mom said he is at peace - for her to go up to see him, since they had a tempestuous marriage and she is great at holding grudges about their time together, was a moment. 

As I am in a "holding pattern" at the moment, I will be headed out to the barn to play with all the rabbits and horses... good therapy for me lives out there.

Lenka's kits have decided no more nestbox - they are practicing little binkies on their little legs...they are a handful each of Holland Lop cuteness.

Roxanne's kits are growing quickly and make me laugh with their explosive binkies that come out of nowhere.

Axel, my reserved "older" bun, has taken to making sure he presses his nose to the cage now for noserubs... he was never like that before.

Jemima, Segal & Juno's daughter, who I kept for showing, is a character like her father... she does binkies and watches for my reaction... then does it again.

Grace, who was my "nasty" doe, is getting friendly.

Segal is always trying to get my attention - he poses in his cage, gives me a look and then comes over to me with his rattle in his mouth, then drops it so he can chin me.

Seems rabbits know when their human needs rabbit medicine in the form of chinning, binkies and entertainment.

My horses are the same way... all clinging to me, nuzzling me and then running off to express themselves with bucks, head tosses and other actions that get a reaction from me.

All part of life... you're born, you die and life continues on... and it is toughest on those left behind. I am hoping Dad gets those angel wings he so deserves.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 30, 2010)

:hug1 rabbits are a lot more perceptive than we sometime think. xx


----------



## DeniseJP (May 7, 2010)

After a week with my sister and her family and spending quality time with Dad before he passed away on Monday, I am trying to find what "normal" feels like. 

My brother said "Normal is just a setting on a washing machine."

It will be good to be back at the farm - Calliope has a litter due next week... and two Holland Lop litters are due on the 14th - I have to review my cage charts and get things ready.

Just proof that life goes on - we love, we sometimes lose and lives are renewed...

The one dilemma I have is which rabbit will be cuddled and snurgled first when I get home....

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (May 9, 2010)

Jemima and Jared tied for snurgling rights... Segal happily sprayed me to remind me that if chinning me wasn't enough to say I was his, marking me as his own should galvanize the fact. 

Of course I took the shot right to the face... glasses were covered... and I am sure the little guy winked at me.

It is good to be home, even with 60 mph winds yesterday and snow... uh, yes, SNOW... today.

Denise

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (May 9, 2010)

first jelly fish, now bunnies. i wouldnt stand behind any horses for a while:big wink:


----------



## DeniseJP (May 10, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> first jelly fish, now bunnies. i wouldnt stand behind any horses for a while:big wink:



And these were not a jellyfish I was familiar with - knee deep in water... thought they were seaweed until I saw them swimming.... luckily the sting was not as bad as the red jellies that come in during August...

Segal still looks pretty pleased with himself.

First of my pheasant eggs in the incubator pipped but the little bird was dead... watching the rest of the remaining eggs to see if anyone is pipping and chirping... the chick was formed and looked ok but I am a novice hatcher so I am not sure what caused the chick's demise...

Horses are being good for the moment... not inclined to ride today with the cooler temps - Weatherly is dancing on her hind legs, feeling pretty good.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (May 27, 2010)

And as life revs up with June coming on, I spent some time cleaning cages, bonding with the buns and my new Crested and regular Indian Runner ducks.

Having Roxanne's kits - almost six months old - in with the ducks was fun to watch - the ducks have their private pool where they hang and the does kits are still hanging together and are good to each other. They graze, explore, binky as necessary and then do the bunny flop under the duck hutch.

Patience, my marked blue Remy x Roxanne daughter, decided to investigate the pool - a hop, skip and a jump and I had a wet rabbit. She hopped out (she can touch bottom and is supervised when it is turnout time), gave a mighty shake and ran, shook again and found a quiet place to groom herself. The ducks did not like the four legged intruder and quacked and squeaked their displeasure... "Ugh, rabbit hair... or hare?"

After the CG kits were rounded up and returned to the barn, I was checking on my Holland kits - Andy and Juno's litter. The light tort shows no sign of being orange so it is a waiting game to see what he/she is. The black and the broken tort are easy, then there is the opal kit. He/she was lying on his/her back trying to stay cool... every so often twitching as he/she would dream. Their eyes are open and they are sampling food and doing mini binkies as they venture around their cage.

Jared and Calliope's kits are well - one self black, three marked blacks and one marked blue. I am going to need more carriers for the fall show season and I am hoping there is a judge who likes Checkered Giants as I like showing the breed as I am learning about them.

Hope fostered three of Calliope's additional litter and they are thriving on their Holland Lop mom. It was a necessary step for Hope, who lost her four peanuts and was looking depressed until she got the opportunity to be a mom. She is a different rabbit now - friendlier and brighter.

Brielle, who lost her remaining two kits, did not seem phased by the experience as it was her first litter.
I do not like breeding in warm weather so we are going with what we have at the moment - Lenka's kits have been sold to a neighbor but his kids want me to show them for them... I told them they might need to come to a show and try themselves as it is fun. I still have the kits and will until they are 11 weeks old - this way I know they are onto a solid start. My neighbor's kids come down and are learning to speak rabbit in easy lessons. And, if they decide the rabbits are not right for them (which I doubt as they keep asking to come down to help in the care, which also involves cleaning up poop and pee), they would come back to me.

The horses are well - still waiting to hear from Arlene on Weatherly's reading... I got a feeling from Weatherly today about the camping trip... she said something about the group of horses she was running with on the trail and it was frightening to her... why did we run? Was there something to be afraid of? She did not know where she was and since I felt nervous to her, she felt the same way and was scared... so it will be interesting if Arlene can get a similar reading or a deeper one...and how to convey my feelings better to her when I am in the saddle since I have been launched one too many times...

And (drum roll please), Buckley B. Bunny will arrive at my farm on Saturday... I am looking forward to him getting turnout time here and socializing in the house with me. I hope the rest of his years here will be fulfilling for him.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (May 30, 2010)

And the most amazing thing happened - was cleaning Buckley's cage and he was acting pretty territorial... and his honks sounded almost doe-like... hmmmm.... and his tail was up in a most suggestive manner... not like Segal or my other boys when he is about to spray me...hmmm... In the time that this happened, I would have been sprayed twice!

Turned the little guy over... and Taco Bell, not Yankee Franks was staring me in the face... Buckley B Bunny is actually a doe!:?

I kept getting a feeling in the car that he/she wanted to be called BB so Buckley B. Bunny is still her official name but she is "BB" for her nickname.:big wink:

She is quite a character... big doe eyes for sure that watch my every move. She has a soft fleece blanket in her cage now that she likes digging and perching on... is good about her litter box although she leaves marbles here and there... oh, this is mine, I was here, this can be mine... going to have to make a trip to Petco for some soft toys and one of the rattles that Segal and Brielle love so much.

Sometimes life brings great surprises but no matter how you look at it, this is one really neat rabbit!!!!:inlove::thumbup

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (May 30, 2010)

seems the gender fairy has been busy this week! first beth's chloe, now buckley!

are we going to be seeing any pics?

have you heard the results of weatherley's talk with the communicator? poor weatherley sounds quite confused - a herd of strange horses and a rider worried about falling off:?

regards to quinn


----------



## DeniseJP (May 30, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> seems the gender fairy has been busy this week! first beth's chloe, now buckley!
> 
> are we going to be seeing any pics?
> 
> ...



The communicator and I have been trying to connect... Weatherly has been good on her own turf and is chatty again with me... nosing me and even reminded me when I missed my appointment but the communicator was busy too and missed as well.

Andy is visiting his girlfriend and has not returned my call about the camera yet...:grumpy

Buckley is doing great... the ducks are doing well - they LOVE grapes! The buns are warm as we were 91 Fahrenheit here today...:sunshine:not my cup of tea for sure! 60s would be my preference... they are keeping cool as the breeze is blowing correctly to circulate air through the barn.

Spent the day trying to weed with 1 1/2 hands...the ducks and buns enjoyed dandelion leaves and timothy grass today, soaked in water to make it more "watery".



Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (May 31, 2010)

Another hot day here at the farm... got the kiddypool set up for the ducks... they are so funny with their private pool club...

BB was right at the door for a nose rub and there has been no more stomping... she has some plain paper to tear up but she is digging her soft fleece blanket.

Patience launched herself out of her pen and darted throough the barn... she is Remy's carbon copy daughter and for a second I thought he was "visiting"... as I went to the spot where I saw the flash and there was no rabbit hiding. 

Went around the corner and saw Patience sticking her head up over a bucket and I retrieved her and secured her pen a little better - it has a solid roof and I wanted to let more air circulate... it now has a wire screen on top.

Hope has been so much happier being a mom, even when the kits are not hers. She looks less depressed and comes up to greet me now.

I think in her former home, she would have a kit and it would be fostered so it would not be lost (as she is a grand champion and has produced some nice kits over the years) and she lost the real benefit of being a mom. She was grooming her three Checkered Giant fosters very carefully and always seems to be guarding them.

I guess that is one of the benefits to having my rabbitry... I have to slow down and listen to what is going on with everyone... and that is good for my health as well.

Enjoy your Monday!!

Denise

She was also playing with her ball - she has a Wiffle ball that is her favorite toy.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope lost one of her fostered kits today... he/she just looked asleep. 

Farm life, as I mentioned before, reminds me of what life is like. Somedays you have a bumper crop, others you are fighting the weather, the market or whatever challenges you might have... but then one little thing happens to make you believe you can live to fight another day.

While hubby and I try to figure out our life paths, my sons are here today - Andy and his girlfriend (who I adore!) and Benn...the kids are what bring us together.

Greg visited yesterday - a year of college under his belt, in hopes of being an English teacher in high school someday.

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally catching up with your blog, Denise.

Sounds like most is going well - wish we had some photos though . Pics of the ducklings and kits would have been priceless!

Jan


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 4, 2010)

:yeahthat: we could have coped with the cuteness overload.....honestly:big wink:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 6, 2010)

I have to sit Andy down and get the camera out...

The ducks look "grown" - they were feathered when I purchased them but I now need a bigger kiddypool as they have grown in size and do not have a lot of room to move about. They can graduate and the baby geese arriving can inherit the little pool when they are old enough.

Yes, the baby French Toulouse geese ship tomorrow - ordered from Metzer's - guessing today is their "hatch" day. They are going to be organic weeders for me.

Buckley had fun in the turnout pen but she looked concerned when I left for a minute - and relieved when I returned with the hose to refill the ducks' kiddypool. She is pretty territorial about her "stuff" in her cage so once she adjusts to turnout time, I will make sure I clean her cage then. She also looks like she feels that she was going to be "released" before JimD rescued her and she wanted to make sure I was not doing that. Inbetween duck chores, she would come up to me for a nose rub of reassurance, hop away a bit and do a tiny binky and then she would watch to make sure I was still there. It is amazing how they read the world and feelings around them... part of what I learned from Weatherly's reading is my own personal wild racing thoughts she picked up on even though they were not directed at her and they stressed her out. I told Buckley she is safe and I will try not to mess with her stuff but her cage has to be cleaned. She said the poop and pee lets her know it is hers... I said a little is Ok but a stinky litter box would not be good and as much as she dislikes me messing with her stuff in her cage, it has to be done. She agreed.

One of Calliope's kits is a marked blue - just like his late uncle Remy (Remy and Jared were brothers and littermates). He is already Remy Jr or Remy II. There is another very expressive marked black buck who was checking me out and let me pick him up...I am going to have to give him a good name, too.

I definitely have Checkered Giant show babies for the fall... just have to get more carriers and a cart to pull them along in as carrying CG cages is not good for the back.... I had trouble carrying the four seniors I showed back in April.

Juno definitely has a blue tort, an opal, a black and a broken tort in her litter by J-N-J Andy Rautins (an orange rabbit). They are round and plump as young Hollands are - it will be fun to show the unusual colors to see how they do - tough against the very typey torts that are out there but hopefully they will develop good type as they grow.

Lenka's kits - all does - have a new home to go to now - they are growing here to 10 weeks before I will let them go next week - I wanted to make sure they were eating well and the new owners - my surgeon's kids - who have a wonderful rabbit mentor - their nanny is a neighbor's daughter who babysat my kids and she had two rabbits of mine as she grew up. She can read rabbit behavior well and instructs the kids to sit and be secure before you hold a bunny...she will be getting married in July and said she forgot how much fun rabbits are... her fiance would like a rabbit and I know they have their eyes on Juno's black kit... I said once she is settled and things calm down, to lete me know and I can get her and Matt settled with a house rabbit as well. The surgeon's kids will be out of school then and Meaghan will be watching them so it will be good for kits and kids alike.

Gardens are all in - and raining today, which we needed.

Freedom is on the mend after being ill last week... she is back in her grazing muzzle and we are working on her diet again. She gets breaks without the muzzle for intake of salt and her 1/2 handful of grain. She is not happy about it but her veterinarian said she is still fat. As soon as I can get a cart and harness for her, we may take up that form of exercise, since I cannot run well these days and with the wrist, I don't have the strength to hold her on the line. I used to drive Mercy years ago and Freedom is ground broke to drive.

Benn was asked by the college he is attending in the fall if he can be the "face of MCC". He said it would involved getting a small payment from the college and he will then appear on billboards, online or print ads. He wants to do some modeling so this is a start!

And as the school year winds down, life is ramping up towards graduation. I have to get the faculty their hoods and gowns and the kids get their caps and gowns on Friday. To me, that makes it all very real. 

Benn will graduate just before my "work kids" do - I have a whole weekend devoted to graduation from high school. I love working on graduation... and the ceremony we host is meaningful, to the point and without long, boring speakers, in a covered outdoor venue with no tickets for family - seating is first come, first served. Our kids speak, the administrators and class advisers speak, the senior choir sings and our orchestra plays...then they get the diplomas, toss their caps and head out into the next stage of life - all in an hour and forty minutes with 300 graduates.

Benn's school has 80 graduates, incorporates their awards night into the graduation, crams all the kids and faculty on the stage and gives 4 seats in the audience per graduate... and it lasts 2 1/2 hours. 

Gotta make my cup of tea...

Denise


----------



## JimD (Jun 6, 2010)

:brown-bunny

I'm so glad that BB is adjusting so well.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 7, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> :brown-bunny
> 
> I'm so glad that BB is adjusting so well.



BB (Buckley)is an awesome rabbit... and very talkative to me... I had some hay for her this morning and she was very specific about where I needed to put it. She growls and boxes but I think that is more her getting used to me and she is establishing her boundaries... once I had the hay in her spot and petted her she was OK and settled down.

Grass time is a favorite time in the mornings... Jared opened the day with several binkies when I approached his cage and his message was "Please, greens and not hay today..." Buckley got a little share but she was plump when she arrived and I am trying to get her to a normal weight. Wish someone did that for me!

Although I have many buns now, each gets special time and I try to listen to their requests. Turnout time is my favorite... the ducks are getting more tolerant of sharing their lush space with the rabbits and the rabbits like the sense of freedom they get, albeit controlled from predators (inlcuding my dog Bridget, who thinks hunting is a way of life... her breed is programmed to think that way) and monitored by me to make sure it is a good experience.

Buckley gets special privileges... she has earned them and I want her experience to be good for her.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 8, 2010)

when graduations are over, do you get a long holiday until the next term? glad to read BB is settling in. she sounds as if she's gaining confidence every day


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats on Benn's upcoming graduation! Do you have any new bunny pictures to share?


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL! I missed the gender fairy visiting Buckley! What a hoot -- after all this time! 

Love to hear the original owner's reaction to that. :biggrin2:

Love yer Blog! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> LOL! I missed the gender fairy visiting Buckley! What a hoot -- after all this time!
> 
> Love to hear the original owner's reaction to that. :biggrin2:
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Baby geese arrived this week... a small box filled with downy babies. They love the weeds I have been feeding them and their crumbles... two were weak on arrival but a solution of sugar water got their blood sugar back up and everyone is doing well.

Andy has the camera - just have to find the connector to upload the photos and I can do pics again. I miss my camera with the card... hope the idiot who stole it in Aruba is enjoying it...ssd:

Lenka's kits were visited by their new owners, the new owner's mom and their nanny (all my neighbors). Their mom was fascinated by the softness of each of the rabbits and asked lots of questions - I sent them home with magazines and books... will print off HRS articles for them when they pick them up tomorrow. I said when they need nail trims to bring them back or I can come up to do it at their home... I like when I find a good home for the bunnies and the kids might want to try showing them!

Off for some pampering on my own... nail appointment!:wink

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 12, 2010)

nice to read you are pampering yourself!


----------



## JimD (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Love to hear the original owner's reaction to that. :biggrin2:
> 
> sas :bunnydance:



I'll see if I can get their thoughts on this. :biggrin:

I always had a suspicion about "Buckley's" gender.

I wonder if that had anything to do with the way she acted when she stayed at my place? .... 
I'd call her "Big Guy", and she'd give me such a look ... *"* :grumpy*"*


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 12, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Love to hear the original owner's reaction to that. :biggrin2:
> ...



She did the same thing to her when I called her Buckley in the car and I suddenly had a sense that she wanted to be called BB... she has a look that she gives that lets you know what she is thinking... and her powers of observation are pretty intense... I never had a rabbit look at me that intently before.



Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 12, 2010)

When BG, Pudding and Cookiedough's new owners came to look at them with their mom and nanny, mom asked me to make sure all were does... and they were. Then we sexed the Andy Rautins x Juno litter and played "guess the gender." Farm life is just that, the facts of life. Tacos and donuts prevail! 

Then it was time to tattoo the does, especially since Pudding and BG (stands for brown and grey) look very similar... the kids watched intently and the kits were still...no pain for them with the Inkinator, no new scratches on my arms and easy to read tattoos in their ears - everyone is happy.

The gardens here are benefitting from humid, warm air...my hostas that were shredded last year in a hailstorm are full and lush... the hollyhocks have come back and are taller than me... coneflowers and bee balm are getting ready to bloom...columbines are done blooming and day lilies are just getting their buds.

Now the great dilemma is clean the barn and cages... or take Weatherly for a much needed walk outside her pen. Forget about laundry... I am about doing outside stuff today.

Denise 

Denise



Juno's kits are - solid black male, solid blue tort male, broken tort male and the opal is a doe so her name will definitely be... Opal! She is a keeper.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 13, 2010)

Opted to relax and read - I owe Weatherly a walk and a grooming today...

It was warm here yesterday and I had rabbits lounging in their cages, stretched out and flopped on their sides to stay cool. It was amazing to see how long Jared actually is in stretch mode! For a Checkered Giant, he is quite friendly and likes getting noserubs...he just does not like getting picked up but cannot say I blame him! He is HUGE!

Cleaned most of the cages... that is done every few days... have to run and get more shavings for the big CG cages.

Trying to find the download cord for the camera - it is an older digital model...

I have been moving the "box of quackers" (aka French Toulouse geese but I have not found as cute a term for a box of goslings) to the barn during the day where they go in a bigger pen, then back to their transport box (a large crate) for nighttime, in the house. They have a spot in my kitchen where I can watch and listen to them peeping. Two of them got dirty (as in pooped on) in the transport so the sink was filled with warmish water and they swam and washed themselves off, then I dried their downy bodies and returned them to the big pen. If I call to them "Oh babies!" I get all sorts of chatter.

The older Indian Runner ducks (they are about two months older than the geese) and getting a bit more tame... they are funny to listen to as they always seem to have something to comment on.

I have had ducks before but never geese so this should be fun to go through... I have a couple of books on goose behavior coming in tomorrow.

Twenty some odd years ago or more I was able to sit on the beach and have wild mute swans and their cygnets come within 10 feet of me... I was reading and they figured I was not a threat. The male watched me cautiously from a further distance...as he obviously had some run ins with idiot humans. Mom and her babies were eating things on the beach, shaking their down and feathers and we were all enjoying the warm late afternoon sunshine.

Some tweens of the idiot variety came running down the beach behind me and chased them away before I could tell them to leave the swans alone... they were not harming anyone and were actually minding their own business... and I was selfishly enjoying the face that I never got that close to a pair of swans and their cygnets until that afternoon... some people just don't have a clue.:X

A friend teased and said that I have "attack" geese now... I am sure they will be fine if people just don't get in their faces and mess with their stuff... kind of like Checkered Giant rabbits. 

Even horses are the same way... mine are respectful but I know when they are letting me know they are not happy (like Weatherly's vaccinations or a fighting the bit or Freedom having to endure the NG tube to get oiled for her colic two weeks ago or Mercy complaining that being on a diet stinks... or Saoirse's adolescent display of disrespect to me -she pinned her ears, whirled and kicked at me and was scolded. She kicked again at me and I scolded her... the third time I gave her backside a swat and scolded and she has not kicked at me again (she now follows me respectfully at the moment)- Mercy disciplined her the same way - she would pin her ears and give Saoirse a look... then finally when the bratty baby tried to mount Mercy's neck and bite her Mercy let her have it. Saoirse displayed the "mouthing the air" submissive baby horse display and all was OK with the world). 

The older I get the more I find that if I turn the static of life off and listen, our animal friends do communicate. My hubby would say I am a few sandwiches short of a picnic or a few fries short of a Happy Meal but that is OK... I am OK being able to enjoy animal conversation... at least it is not catty or mean. 

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2010)

I love the term 'Box of Quackers' 

I absolutely love swans - I miss seeing them here. In the UK there was a Wildfowl Park we used to go to and the swans would come and eat out of your hand - so long as you stayed still and let them come to you. (BTW - they loved grapes too - and potatoes!)

I think animals do communicate to us in their own way, and can understand us, in their own way too 

Jan


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 14, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> The older I get the more I find that if I turn the static of life off and listen, our animal friends do communicate. My hubby would say I am a few sandwiches short of a picnic or a few fries short of a Happy Meal but that is OK... I am OK being able to enjoy animal conversation... at least it is not catty or mean.
> 
> Denise


:hugsquish::highfive:everyone hears, but so few of us listen go with it


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 15, 2010)

It works for me!

Progress with Weatherly over the past two days... I took her back to ground work and Sunday was a bad day... three steps, squeal... three steps then squeal and try to run... three steps and squeal and half rear... I told her she was being totally inappropriate on the walk so we would go play on the lunge line if she could just be a lady and walk to the house. I guess that is what she wanted as she bucked, galloped, squealed and had herself a good old time once we got back to the barn area.

Yesterday on the walk she was better - no squealing and when she would pull back and question me I could tell her to get over it and continue on.

We will see what today brings.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 15, 2010)

Buckley B Bunny enjoying turnout today... she even came over when I called her...







Quinn and Buckley contemplating each other...









"I am beautiful!":biggrin2:









The Indian Runner ducks (hatched 04-05-10)... Rory (hen), Gleam (hen), Bentley (drake)and Clark (drake - might be a Mallard x Runner cross). Rory and Gleam have crests.

And found a picture of Dad and I from Thanksgiving... Happy Father's Day Dad!!!
















A close up of my opal doe...









This shows her color better...









Blue tort buck.... these kits are Juno and Andy's.

Ran out of room on the camera so more pictures to follow later.



Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 16, 2010)

what a great set of pics. that one of you and your dad is lovely - you look soo alike i hope quinn supervises bb better than whiskey supervised roxy last night. chris had put the sun lounger over her 'scrape' luckily alexlooked out and saw her giving it a piece of her mind:biggrin:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 16, 2010)

Dad is actually my stepdad but we are alike in spirit. I miss him a lot... especially since Father's Day is this weekend.

Quinn was good with Buckley but when I put the geese out in the duck pen to test their imprinting (the ducks were in their duck house), he and Bridget were frantic... "Oh my, you mean they squeak AND they can run?!" The running setthe dogsoff but the geese quickly retreated to "Mother Goose" - aka me! I just call them "Oh babies!" and they high tail it over to me. Some are not 100% there but we can work on it.

Then Bridget saw a red winged blackbird in the field and was pointing at it. I told her to forget about it but she gave me a lesson for today - aim high! The blackbird goot away by a mile but Bridget gave it a good effort - leaped into the air about four feet.

Weatherly was OK last night... still pulling so I am going to try a Dually halter on her to see if that helps realign her brain. No squealing so that was good... at least she gives a warning before she does something inappropriate.

Off to work...

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely pictures - how very precious that one is of you and your Dad!

I can just imagine the ducks running and squeaking 

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 17, 2010)

The box of geese are a riot - I can hand feed them now.

The Runner ducks are more shy but I am hoping the geese will help rectify that since they think I am great! The response I get from them is a mood uplifter!

Jared is my other barn greeter... he sees me and in uncharacteristic Checkered Giant style, he is welcoming, doesn't growl when I clean his cage and loves his noserubs.

Off to the barn, then off to work.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 19, 2010)

Today, since the geese are imprinted on me (what an ego boost that is to be "Mother Goose!"), we took a walk to the pond. I took my time as they are almost 3 week old babies... they trip on their big flappy feet and hold their wings out like they might get some lift as they stay within close proximity to me. My sundress was worthy of being goosed by curious beaks and when I sat in the grass for a rest, I was explored by the babies. Truly, sometimes it is the simplest things in life that get my attention and make life worth living.

The horses were pretty interested in these new critters... and by the time we made it to the pond, some were warm enough to just jump in the algae area... and they could not swim well so I had to assist as best I could. I called them back out and we walked to my Adirondack chair by the pond's west end and I sat and they grazed and some sat in the shade under my chair.

It was hot and after a brief break, I went to the pond's edge where there was no algae and a few brave souls waddled in to do some weeding and drink before we made the trek back to the barn.

If anyone was watching, I am sure they are thinking I have lost my mind but having 8 wonderful babies who are dependent on me is kind of fulfilling. Not even my rabbits - other than Buckley - show that devotion. Buckley does as I know she feels that she was going to be released and she always makes sure I am close by during our turnout time... just in case.

Benn graduates in less than a week - this coming Friday... and my "kids" at the school I work at graduate a week from tomorrow. Sadly, this has been a tough spring for me personally... between losing Dad and trying to stay focused while I have teachers asking me what I am doing for the summer and when I say "Working!" they are apologetic.

I think I need to find work where I can have a 10 or 11 month position... I function at such a high level of energy that without a break of some sort, I am beginning to "break down." The school year makes sense to me but being stuck in my cubicle without a window is getting to me this year and being trapped doing "busy work" is not how I want to be paid for my productivity - I'd rather they not pay me and I can take a summer course or two or explore other summer options and resume a strong surge of productivity in September.

Just my ramblings as I am sitting by a window, enjoying the sunshine.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 20, 2010)

i think your ramblings make perfect sense! you've been given the chance to re-evaluate things! go for itray:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2010)

It is funny how age makes you look at things so differently... and how rabbits and the other animals have brought a sense of peace to my world.

Reminds me of the opening passage in the Richard Bach book "One" about a creature in a river clinging to a rock because everyone else was. They were always getting banged around due to the water action and one creature decided it was going to let go and take its chances. Its co-creatures said not to do it, you will die... but the creature let go and went with the flow. It got banged around but ended up in a place of peace and beauty.

Sometimes, I guess life is like that. I am ready to let go to find that different place...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 22, 2010)

One of my art teachers loaned me some rubber fish for gyotaku fish printing - normally done with real fish to record a catch in Japan... it is a lot of fun and did not take long to come up with some patterns I liked.

This week is off to an OK start as I see the end in sight... but as I was sorting the diplomas to pull our non-grads, I was getting asked questions that interrupted the process. Things like trying to find a rubber band for a test or a form to put on the tests... 

I finally directed the person to see the person in charge of the form she needed and she came back repeatedly to ask about the form - did we have them, were they ready yet? Sorry we are busy in the main office with inputting grades, state data and graduation but the form you needed could wait... you can patiently hold on to your graded tests for an hour or so, please!!!:soapbox

Off my soapbox now. It is about setting boundaries for myself and not letting folks stampede all over me with their big flappy feet like my gaggle of geese... But right now, I'd rather get stampeded by rabbits and geese!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 22, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> One of my art teachers loaned me some rubber fish for gyotaku fish printing - normally done with real fish to record a catch in Japan... it is a lot of fun and did not take long to come up with some patterns I liked.
> 
> Denise


i always like to learn something new and this has to be the most interesting thing recently:biggrin2: i had to google this too - amazing! will have to ask arty son if he's heard of it.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 22, 2010)

Got the kids' diplomas sealed and packed for Sunday - that is a relief with three glitches to deal with tomorrow... more ranting from my home chair before I go to the barn...

Not only the teachers are at my desk asking for things but today was a parent who wanted a yearbook for her kid... and they were sold out weeks ago. I tried to tell her that but she asked if the yearbook printer could print another one for her - this is a commercial printer - I am thinking to myself - good luck with that but gave her the number of the adviser who has the number of the printer...apparently in her old district when you registered they would ask you if you wanted a yearbook - yet they did not think to ask about it back in January when they registered here...now they tried to make it my issue. Sorry but I cannot make it happen.

Life is getting to me... I really need a break from it all.

Going to the barn to relax and get chinned by Jared and Segal, nosed by Roxanne's kits and growled at by Buckley... she has to show me how to defend my space. Maybe I ought to set her at my cubicle so she can growl at anyone who invades my space. Nothing like a grumpy bunny growl...

Might even take a walk with the goslings...

Life is feeling better already...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 24, 2010)

And life throws a curve ball... a friend of Andy's was killed in a motorcycle accident this morning... Godspeed, Austin...ray:

And Benn graduating tomorrow evening... 

I am definitely in need of a noserub... not the spray Segal gave me - I guess he thought I needed love but not to that extreme!!!:shock:grumpy:

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 26, 2010)

And Benn graduated last night... I suddenly feel old!

My 300 seniors at the school I work at graduate tomorrow... the two misprinted diplomas I had just arrived via UPS from Jostens to my house - this company rocks AND delivers!

Spent time playing with Buckley and Jared (not at the same time), and the ducks and goslings.

Waiting to hear on arrangements for Austin... 

The goslings have part of the duck turnout area as they have grown so much in four weeks. I am still Mama Goose to them... they love grazing and hanging with me. The ducks are enjoying the snails I find for them.

Going to take a nap on the sofa - tomorrow is a big work day for me.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 27, 2010)

Graduation #2 happened today - 277 of "my kids" crossed the stage - the weather held out and I then spent the afternoon at my pond with my Diet Snapple and the goslings who enjoyed weeding and dabbling in the edge of the pond when I waded... and sat under my chair when I relaxed and sat back.

Then it was the barn chores... connecting with Weatherly and trying to gear up for a positive ride after our bad experience on our trail ride last month... bonding with Saoirse, doing a bit of halter obstacle with Mercy and scratching Freedom on her back to elicit the stomp of her foot she will do when I stop and ask her if she wants more...

Andy's friend Austin's wake is Tuesday and his funeral is Wednesday... Benn said he also spent time with Austin - they went to the movies and hung out. So sad to lose a life so young... at a time when there is a life to live...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 29, 2010)

Buckley and I had a moment this morning... she was complaining quite vocally about my hands in her space... but there is a litter box that needs cleaning and her floor space also needs attention whether she likes it or not... 

Jared was pretty happy to see green treats this AM... parsley is growing well with the warm weather and rain so there is some to spare for bunnies... Juno's kits are maturing... I am really pleased with her opal doe... she is a keeper unless someone else REALLY wants her... it is too warm for breeding here - based on losing kits. I have plenty of babies to keep me busy although my neighbor's daughter and her fiance have their eyes on a Juno black buck that I said could be a wedding present - Meaghan has been a rabbit owner for most of her life and when her future hubby came to visit, he fell in love with this junior black buck as well. Meaghan is the mentor and nanny for another neighbor, their kids and Lenka's litter of all does...and happily, the parents are as enthralled with their new charges as the kids and Meaghan were...

Denise


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Buckley and I had a moment this morning... she was complaining quite vocally about my hands in her space... but there is a litter box that needs cleaning and her floor space also needs attention whether she likes it or not...



Reminds me of the "moments" Buckley and I would have.

Of course, it probably didn't help with me calling her "Big Guy" or "Chubby Boy".

:rollseyes


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 2, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Buckley and I had a moment this morning... she was complaining quite vocally about my hands in her space... but there is a litter box that needs cleaning and her floor space also needs attention whether she likes it or not...
> ...



She is getting more fit - still territorial about her space but I understand her there....I try to explain she needs a clean space and she says she keeps it as she needs it because it is "hers."

This is one rabbit who has helped my own communication with bunnies... she makes me think first as any prey animal does.

Brielle had her second litter yesterday on the wire - I was there to collect the babies as she cleaned them and got them to the box... it was a quick delivery of baby after baby and she seemed to welcome my guidance that kits go in the nestbox.

24 hours later an additional kit arrived... he/she is in the nestbox nowand yesterday's kits have survived their first day. I am hoping this litter works for Brielle (and her partner Segal). Tomorrow may be a challenge with 90 degree Fahrenheit predicted... but like Juno and Andy's litter and Jemima from Juno and Segal's litter over the winter, these are my future show Hollands...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 3, 2010)

And another Brielle kit arrived today... I cannot feel anymore when I palpate her but this was an unusual litter for sure! We lost a peanut but she has six in the nestbox as of today.

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2010)

How are the kits doing?

Jan


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 4, 2010)

happy 4th! how are the kits doing??ray:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 7, 2010)

Three kits surviving as of this morning... but I lost my Checkered Giant Calliope on July 4th late in the afternoon - came out to the barn after house work and she was gone - just lying on her side like she was sleeping. 

I forgot about this heartbreaking fact of rabbit ownership - unfortunately they warm our hearts with whiskers and nose wiggles and binkies and then they binky over the Bridge.

Very hot here today - hoping with my fans the barn buns are cool. Buckley is inside - no AC but fans are running in this room as well.

On a horsey note, Weatherly and I are working with a Frank Bell certified trainer and there is a big difference in the way we get along - I get to be herd leader and the nice thing is that the trainer was quiet, used no violence or pain, and had Weatherly walking around like a lady after a few temper tantrums. She was even good for me - no bucking, squealing or dragging me.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 8, 2010)

:hug:i am so sorry to read of Calliope's passing.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 9, 2010)

" alt="">

Begging for a Yogie... she was sweet for a Checkered Giant.

Brielle's kits are still alive - she is nursing them and they managed to stay cool despite hot temps here in upstate NY.

Thunderstorms now - have to check on my geese to get them back to the housing pen - they are in a grazing pen now.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 14, 2010)

Brielle's kits are a broken orange, a tort and a broken tort and the eyes are open. They are petite kits but seem to be nursing well and are crawling around.

Heat comes back tomorrow... 90 degrees Fahrenheit.

The ducks and geese are enjoying their electric poultry net... it allows them to graze and wander and play in their kiddy pool and when they graze this area down, I can move the netting. It is attached to the horse fence and the geese and ducks respect it - so do I after I got a good zapping when I first installed it. It took a few hours before my heartbeat returned to normal.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 14, 2010)

Tonight was the night of chores.

All rabbit cages were cleaned, water bottles topped off, pellets and night hay given. Turnout pen is lined with wire to prevent Roxanne's kits from escaping until I finish their cages. One has a cage - she was the adventuress who I could not catch, hence her show name "Can't Stop a Prius". I finally caught her when she went into the barn to socialize and I cornered her. She raked my arms with her back claws for good measure. The other kits are happy exploring the hutches, the hay, the water and the pellets and they are racing around, doing explosive binkies.

Took the geese to the pond with Andy and he had a laugh taping them as they followed me as they extend their wings and waddle very fast when they run (He could have been laughing at me as I was probably waddling as well). Got them back into their electric pen and realized after I turned it on there was no juice in the fence or the main electric fence that supplies the zappage.

It is now getting dark and I run to see if Andy has a tester. No, he doesn't - odd for an electrical major at college and electrical company employee not to have one in his tool kit but he knows all about polarity and grounds and AC and DC and said what he had would not work on the electric fence(AC/DC - weren't they a heavy metal band in the 70s and 80s?  ).

Now it's a trip to the fencer, which is covered by weeds and brush but once I got it cleared, the little light was flashing and it was making its customary clicking noise.

Run to power source and unplug.

Opt to go through horse pen - wading through manure is a lot better than reaching into brush where there might be big spiders... plus we do not have mosquitoes... they were buzzing hypodermic needles with wings tonight.

Find a broken wire - trudge back through manure, through the fence for a new wire in my tool box, trudge back to fencer, hook up new wire and then another trudge back to the power source. Plug in and the resulting pop made Weatherly jump a mile and look out the barn door to see if Nefertiti got zapped but she was quietly eating hay.

Lots of arcs all over the tape where slugs were frying when they touched the T posts and where the electric net was meeting the tape. Ed, my special goose, walked up to the fence and gave it a good bite but nothing happened. I grabbed my plastic pitchfork and boldly tugged on the spring loaded connector, which lit up like a Christmas candle. Spring inside was broken or arcing in the plastic casing. Luckily there was a spare handle - back to power source, unplug, then take off old handle and replace with new one. Realized that position was too close to the connector wires and I had an arcing sparkler show now. The ducks and geese backed off warily.

Another stab with the pitchfork and the arcing slowed but it was not right so I extracted the live handle with the fork, repositioned it and Ed obliged by pecking at the fence and getting a zap, which was followed by an indignant peep/squeak. Success - it was up and running again.

Mental note to self - check all connectors this weekend and have boys and hubby clear all the brush and weeds from the line. Have to do Weatherly's lesson tomorrow but that will be easy since I tackled the tough stuff today.

Time for bed...

Denise

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 14, 2010)

Tonight was the night of chores.

All rabbit cages were cleaned, water bottles topped off, pellets and night hay given. Turnout pen is lined with wire to prevent Roxanne's kits from escaping until I finish their cages. One has a cage - she was the adventuress who I could not catch, hence her show name "Can't Stop a Prius". I finally caught her when she went into the barn to socialize and I cornered her. She raked my arms with her back claws for good measure. The other kits are happy exploring the hutches, the hay, the water and the pellets and they are racing around, doing explosive binkies.

Took the geese to the pond with Andy and he had a laugh taping them as they followed me as they extend their wings and waddle very fast when they run (He could have been laughing at me as I was probably waddling as well). Got them back into their electric pen and realized after I turned it on there was no juice in the fence or the main electric fence that supplies the zappage.

It is now getting dark and I run to see if Andy has a tester. No, he doesn't - odd for an electrical major at college and electrical company employee not to have one in his tool kit but he knows all about polarity and grounds and AC and DC and said what he had would not work on the electric fence(AC/DC - weren't they a heavy metal band in the 70s and 80s?  ).

Now it's a trip to the fencer, which is covered by weeds and brush but once I got it cleared, the little light was flashing and it was making its customary clicking noise.

Run to power source and unplug.

Opt to go through horse pen - wading through manure is a lot better than reaching into brush where there might be big spiders... plus we do not have mosquitoes... they were buzzing hypodermic needles with wings tonight.

Find a broken wire - trudge back through manure, through the fence for a new wire in my tool box, trudge back to fencer, hook up new wire and then another trudge back to the power source. Plug in and the resulting pop made Weatherly jump a mile and look out the barn door to see if Nefertiti got zapped but she was quietly eating hay.

Lots of arcs all over the tape where slugs were frying when they touched the T posts and where the electric net was meeting the tape. Ed, my special goose, walked up to the fence and gave it a good bite but nothing happened. I grabbed my plastic pitchfork and boldly tugged on the spring loaded connector, which lit up like a Christmas candle. Spring inside was broken or arcing in the plastic casing. Luckily there was a spare handle - back to power source, unplug, then take off old handle and replace with new one. Realized that position was too close to the connector wires and I had an arcing sparkler show now. The ducks and geese backed off warily.

Another stab with the pitchfork and the arcing slowed but it was not right so I extracted the live handle with the fork, repositioned it and Ed obliged by pecking at the fence and getting a zap, which was followed by an indignant peep/squeak. Success - it was up and running again.

Mental note to self - check all connectors this weekend and have boys and hubby clear all the brush and weeds from the line. Have to do Weatherly's lesson tomorrow but that will be easy since I tackled the tough stuff today.

Time for bed...

Denise

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 15, 2010)

Three Checkered Giant kits went on to new homes this evening...one of Roxanne/Remy's and two of Calliope/Jared's... and still kept some for showing this fall - the ones who left are going to help a fellow show person develop broken New Zealands.

Off to clean the barn and do my chores since I am home alone. 

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 15, 2010)

Three Checkered Giant kits went on to new homes this evening...one of Roxanne/Remy's and two of Calliope/Jared's... and still kept some for showing this fall - the ones who left are going to help a fellow show person develop broken New Zealands.

Off to clean the barn and do my chores since I am home alone. 

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 15, 2010)

Three Checkered Giant kits went on to new homes this evening...one of Roxanne/Remy's and two of Calliope/Jared's... and still kept some for showing this fall - the ones who left are going to help a fellow show person develop broken New Zealands.

Off to clean the barn and do my chores since I am home alone. 

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 15, 2010)

Three Checkered Giant kits went on to new homes this evening...one of Roxanne/Remy's and two of Calliope/Jared's... and still kept some for showing this fall - the ones who left are going to help a fellow show person develop broken New Zealands.

Off to clean the barn and do my chores since I am home alone. 

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 27, 2010)

A check on Brielle's two thriving kits and it looks like they are actually does (one is a tort and the other is my much hoped for broken orange) so I should have two nice juniors for showing this fall.

Andy and Juno's kits were pet quality but oh so healthy and friendly... did not have the heads and ears I was hoping for, for showing but two have already found homes and two are waiting.

Lenka and Segal's daughters who live with my neighbor's three kids are spending time with me while their owners are on vacation. They are looking great and are friendly and cuddly - their new owners have done a great job handling them and caring for them.

Have to restructure the barn as Mercy's minimal dwarf foal Connie is returning to me this September - like Holland Lops, miniature horses carry a normal and a dwarf gene in a "normal" mini and a double dwarf, which would be a peanut in a Holland as I understand it, shows "deformities." A good friend of mine had Connie and her half brother Bodie but is getting out of horses and the condition was they be returned to me and not be sold.

Connie had lax tendons on her right front leg and a short neck and an underbite but she was a fighter and has made it to her sixth birthday, April 4th. Her half brother Bodie, born March 28, 2004, was put to sleep two weeks ago as he had more complications with his dwarfism - his hind ankles were deformed and despite splinting, could not support his weight and he walked on the ankle and side of his pasterns and the side of his hind hooves but he never "knew" he was not "normal" (the sire carried and passed on the dwarf gene - three of his four foals were dwarves and he was gelded after Connie and Bodie arrived). His normal foal was like an oversized Holland but he was gelded as well) Bodie was a character and my friend cared for him well during the years she had him. I had him in my Explorer to get his Coggins test and vaccines done and he enjoyed the breeze blowing through his mane at 45 miles an hour... I am hoping he can breeze in the land over the Rainbow Bridge and not be disabled... although he never knew he had a disability!

It will be good to have Connie home again - like Mercy, she excelled at visiting nursing homes and schools and everyone loved her outgoing personality. When I could not get the trailer out in the winter, Connie rode in the back of my Explorer to visit nursing home residents in January, when not much is happening for them after the holidays.

Weatherly and I are working through the natural horsemanship lessons with a greater respect for one another. The trainer returns to my farm on Sunday to see how we are doing and when I get my new-to-me horse trailer next month, we can travel to work on how we relate to each other off the farm premises.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 27, 2010)

A check on Brielle's two thriving kits and it looks like they are actually does (one is a tort and the other is my much hoped for broken orange) so I should have two nice juniors for showing this fall.

Andy and Juno's kits were pet quality but oh so healthy and friendly... did not have the heads and ears I was hoping for, for showing but two have already found homes and two are waiting.

Lenka and Segal's daughters who live with my neighbor's three kids are spending time with me while their owners are on vacation. They are looking great and are friendly and cuddly - their new owners have done a great job handling them and caring for them.

Have to restructure the barn as Mercy's minimal dwarf foal Connie is returning to me this September - like Holland Lops, miniature horses carry a normal and a dwarf gene in a "normal" mini and a double dwarf, which would be a peanut in a Holland as I understand it, shows "deformities." A good friend of mine had Connie and her half brother Bodie but is getting out of horses and the condition was they be returned to me and not be sold.

Connie had lax tendons on her right front leg and a short neck and an underbite but she was a fighter and has made it to her sixth birthday, April 4th. Her half brother Bodie, born March 28, 2004, was put to sleep two weeks ago as he had more complications with his dwarfism - his hind ankles were deformed and despite splinting, could not support his weight and he walked on the ankle and side of his pasterns and the side of his hind hooves but he never "knew" he was not "normal" (the sire carried and passed on the dwarf gene - three of his four foals were dwarves and he was gelded after Connie and Bodie arrived). His normal foal was like an oversized Holland but he was gelded as well) Bodie was a character and my friend cared for him well during the years she had him. I had him in my Explorer to get his Coggins test and vaccines done and he enjoyed the breeze blowing through his mane at 45 miles an hour... I am hoping he can breeze in the land over the Rainbow Bridge and not be disabled... although he never knew he had a disability!

It will be good to have Connie home again - like Mercy, she excelled at visiting nursing homes and schools and everyone loved her outgoing personality. When I could not get the trailer out in the winter, Connie rode in the back of my Explorer to visit nursing home residents in January, when not much is happening for them after the holidays.

Weatherly and I are working through the natural horsemanship lessons with a greater respect for one another. The trainer returns to my farm on Sunday to see how we are doing and when I get my new-to-me horse trailer next month, we can travel to work on how we relate to each other off the farm premises.

Denise


----------

